# A Kira - by None (~BBW (Multiple), Teen Drama, Romance, Light Sex, ~SWG)



## None (Jun 18, 2008)

_~BBW (Multiple), Teen Drama, Romance, Light Sex, ~SWG_ - Plump Kira takes a job at a fast food joint, while dreams swirl about major unexpected changes in her young life.

*A Kira
by None*​
[*Author's Note:* A new story, a departure from my last one, but I figured I'd give a more traditional story a try.] 

*Part 1 - Daughter of Anarchy*

Two years ago Kira’s parents went through a messy divorce that involved heavy lawyer fees, dozens of photos by private investigators, her mother’s art films from high school, and a lengthy custody battle. The result of the divorce left Kira in her mother’s new apartment in the part of town that she was generally warned to never set foot in after dark. She was sixteen when the divorce started and eighteen when all was said and done. To look at her now one could scarcely tell they were the same girl.

Her alarm clock blasted a cover of Nina Simone’s “Feeling Good”, but failed to raise the dirty blonde-haired girl from her sleep. Eventually after her iPod cycled through to a Sex Pistols’ song she awoke. She groggily walked to her bathroom, yawning and wiping the sleep from her eyes. She pulled the overshirt she preferred to sleep in over her head and slid the tight cotton boy shorts off. She then got in the shower and prepared to make the necessary preparations for the day. During the routine she almost fell asleep twice; luckily she caught herself before she slipped, there were a number of ways she wanted to die and none included in a shower.

As she stepped out of the shower making sure she dried off any of the places she might have missed in her first go over. She threw the towel over the top of her shower and stood in the bleakness of her bathroom staring at her exposed form in the mirror. It was only a half mirror so she had to stand back a bit to take in all of herself. She began at the bottom noticing that her calves had become much fuller and sturdier looking. She then moved up to her thighs after the first year of her parents’ divorce started to touch slightly, now they left no room and rubbed every time she walked. She turned around, and sighed softly as she had noticed that even the slightest motions now sent ripples to through her body. 

As she looked over shoulders into the mirror to notice what had become of her former taut behind. Now it is what rappers would classify as a badunkadunk, and if it were not for the rest of her body she could be a video girl and be sprayed with forty ounces. While she had a big butt, her hips were surprisingly narrow, and thus her butt was more fat than wide. Her neck creaked up a notch to take stock of the slight amount of fat that had accumulated on her back. She turned back around and stared at the one thing that she hated the most.

She absentmindedly fingered her stomach, pushing the pliable fat in all directions, lifting it up and dropping the fat to see how long it would shake after five seconds. Her belly had taken the brunt of her gain, and genuinely poked out of her shirts; none that she could find any more would cover it completely. She poked her bellybutton, her finger going in a joint and a half. She then moved up to her breasts, the smallest feature of her figure, a fact she bemoaned. She often thought she was a fat girl without the one great benefit of being one. 

After looking at her breasts, she finally moved to her face, which had been the only part of her body that remained unchanged, except for the hint of a double chin forming. Despite all of her curves she always reveled in the beauty of her face. Her face looked like a mix between Marilyn Monroe and Julianne Moore. She was a knock out before and she still was a beauty as far as her face was concerned.

After looking over herself, she glanced to the corner of her bathroom and noticed her scale. She had switched the roles of fats in her diet and her scale, using the latter sparingly. It had been four months since she had weighed herself, a traumatic experience where she vowed to take the accursed thing to a field and jump on it using her mighty bulk to cause the devil machine to buckle and crack. She never did do it because where was she going to find a field? 

If she had any alcohol she would have poured herself a shot before stepping on it, so in lieu of a stiff drink she breathed in deeply and put one pudgy foot forward. The scale creaked and she cringed as she put her second foot forward. She leaned her head forward trying to see the numbers, but found her view partially blocked by her belly. So, she bent forward to see the numbers spin wildly pass one hundred, then one fifty, finally resting on one seventy. She gasped and jumped back.

_ “How can this be?_” she wondered. _“I only weighed one fifty a few months ago. How could I gain twenty pounds in four months? That’s impossible, the scale must be broken.” _

However, if she was being honest with herself she would have realized that all the extra snacks she had been eating had to count for about five or six pounds. Her laziness, lack of exercise, and hours of watching TV and playing video games added about seven pounds. The last eight pounds probably came from her mother’s fattening meals, and her subsequent insistence on seconds and even thirds. 

So why not do this analysis? Because it would require her to look for the cause of her binge eating, and that amount of introspection she did not have time for. She had to be at school in about thirty minutes and still had to put on her make-up and get ready.

“KIRA!” her mother yelled from down the hall. “You gotta be to school in ten minutes, you ready?”

“Yeah, just give me a second,” Kira said, pulling a black hoody over her head and stumbling out of her room.

“Here, I heated you up some pop tarts; eat them on your way. Now go!” Her mother handed her a paper plate with two s’more-flavored pop tarts. Kira threw her backpack over a pudgy shoulder and grabbed the plate from her mother. 

Kira gave her a kiss and made her way out of the front door. She slammed the door to the two bedroom apartment, and jumped in her car, a new Prius that her father had bought her after the divorce was final; his way of saying he loved her. In actuality it was his way of not having to feel guilty for not seeing his daughter; Kira’s room was filled with trophies just like these for missed birthdays and the like. Before she could start her car her mother ran out motioning to her to roll down her window.

“Remember, you need to look for a job after school today,” she said.

“Yeah, I know, but if I don’t leave right now I’ll be late,” Kira said, throwing her car into reverse and making her way out of her parking spot. 

As she began to move, her mother ran after the car and again yelled, “The word for the day is job!”

_“Yeah…like getting a job is that easy. I put an application into every electronics store and department store in a five-mile radius, and they are all looking for someone with more experience. Gosh, now I’m going to have to get a job at a restaurant or a fast food joint, the lowest rung of the job scene, but anyone can work there,”_ Kira thought as she parked in the end of the parking lot at school. She checked the clock before she jumped out her car; she was five minutes late. Grabbing her bag, she made a dash for her first period class.

Out of breath, she arrived at English with Mr. Graithe, who was in mid sentence as she entered. He stopped and gave her a stare; she knew what that meant. If there was one thing he hated it was tardiness; he saw it as a sign of disrespect. Anyone who came in late was subject to standing with the attention of the class on them and explaining why they were late, and for the uninitiated they could be made to stand for upwards of ten minutes because he didn’t want an excuse - he wanted an involved and outlandish story. Kira, knowing the drill, began to think.

“Now, Miss Raous, why are you late to my class?” he asked her, leaning back on the white board and stared at her over the top of his glasses.

“Well you see, sir, I wanted to be on time, I really did, but, you see, as I was driving here I was ambushed.”

“Ambushed? By whom?” he asked, not satisfied.

“By the Yakuza, you see they had mistaken me for someone who owed them money. So, they had two black Hondas that came up on both sides of my car and as they did they rolled down their windows, and threw shurikens at my wheels, causing them to pop. This made me swerve to the bike lane, and as they parked behind me and got out of their cars, they realized I wasn’t who they were looking for. So they offered me to help change my tires, giving me an extra spare as well. That’s why I was late.”

“You sure it wasn’t that you were too busy stuffing your maw to be bothered to be on time?” Daren asked from a seat in the back, causing the class to break into laughter.

“Thank you, Miss Raous, you may take your seat. Mr. Joanes I expect to see you after class,” Mr. Gaithes said, and returned to the white board to continue his lesson. Kira took her seat in the back of the class behind her best friend, Erin. As she sat, Erin turned to chat with her.

“So, why were you really late?” she whispered.

“I accidentally slept in.”

“Ah, I figured as much, you’re such a lazy one.”

“Yeah, I know, but what am I going to do, go to bed earlier?”

“Either that or buy some more alarm clocks.”

“Maybe, so anyway…”

“Miss Raous and Miss Rustler, do you want to come up here and enlighten the rest of the class as to the scintillating conversation you’re having that is obviously more important than learning about Shakespeare’s sonnets?” Mr. Gaithes asked, his brows furrowing as he looked at the two ladies.

“No, that’s alright,” Erin said.

“Very well, if I catch you two talking again, I will see you in here at lunch,” he said.

“And I’m sure you two really don’t want that,” Daren said to the two.

“Oh, shut up, you’re such a jerk, Daren,” Kira whispered.

The rest of the day was boring and dragged until lunch. Kira met Erin in the quad where they left campus to eat lunch, and seeing as they didn’t have a fifth period they didn’t have to worry about being back. They took Kira’s car to a Jax’s down the street. Kira parked and they went in. Looking over the menu the two girls pondered heavily which greasy meal they would ingest. Kira ended up with a double bacon cheeseburger with large curly fries and an Oreo shake, while Erin ordered four large tacos, large steak fries, and a large soda. They took their trays and sat at a table in the corner of the restaurant. The two girls sat in silence while they began to tear into their respective meals.

They had been best friends since middle school, and had been on the cheer squad together until mid sophomore year, when Kira quit because of “family issues”. The truth was that she gained five more pounds and couldn’t fit into the skirt anymore and didn’t want to face the humiliation of asking for a larger one. 

Unlike Kira, though, who had just recently become a big girl, Erin was always larger. She quit the squad junior year, or rather when she no longer had Kira to protect her, which allowed the other girls on the squad who didn’t care for her to force her off. However, like Kira in the past few months, she had put on a quite a bit of weight and remained still bigger than Kira.

While Kira was more apple shaped, Erin was more of a classic hourglass with a large bust, wide hips, thick thighs, and a huge ass. In her time she had gotten a few comments about her figure similar to the opening of Sir-Mix-A-Lot’s song about the most prominent feature of her figure. While her weight did tend to settle on her breasts and butt, she did have a noticeable belly.

Kira eyed Erin as she ate and, with her new weight weighing heavily on her mind, she tried to guess if she was larger than Erin. In truth she wasn’t, but the fact that she was only twenty pounds from being as heavy as Erin would have crushed her. Even still, being even close to her friend’s weight depressed her.

“What’s the deal with Daren, why is he such a prick?” Erin asked with a mouth full of fries.

“I don’t know, but if my day consisted of masturbating and crying then I’d be bitter too,” Kira said, taking a bite of her burger; a bit of ketchup dripped on her chin. She grabbed a napkin and dabbed it off.

“Isn’t it hot in that sweater?” Erin asked, curious as to why anyone would wear a sweater on a hot California summer. She was wearing a sleeveless blouse that accentuated her buxomness.

“Nah, I’m actually pretty cold. Anyway, like I was going to say in class, my mom is on my case about getting a job. Everyplace I’ve applied to is looking for someone with more experience. I mean, how I am ever going to get experience if no one gives me a job?” Kira said, sipping her milkshake.

“So what are you going to do? I mean, I’d put in a word for you down at the coffee shop, but they aren’t looking for anyone right now,” Erin said, starting on her last taco.

“I don’t know, I’m definitely going to have to work in a restaurant, I mean they will hire near anyone. Although I’d rather eat my gum than work there, but I gotta do it so my mom gets off my case.” Kira reached for a fry, only to have her fingers hit the bottom of the container. She frowned in disappointment.

“Well, if that’s your plan, why not see if this place is hiring? I mean, you’d probably be a shoe in, and hey if you worked here, you and I could get some free food. You can finally pay me back for all of those free mocha lattes,” Erin said.

“I guess, but I don’t know…”

“C’mon, after we finish we’ll go ask for an application.”

(continued in post 3 of this thread)


----------



## spartan1 (Jun 18, 2008)

great story can't wait for part 2


----------



## None (Jun 19, 2008)

*Part 2 &#8211; “Cake Eater”*

Mother and daughter sat across from each other at the long wooden dinner table. In the middle was a large spread of food, a plate with three different sized pieces of steak, a bowl of mashed potatoes, and a tray of fluffy biscuits. The two did not make a move, just staring across at each other, waiting for the other to make the first move like some odd version of spy vs. spy. Kira made the mistake of blinking, her mother smiled and made the first move, and in split second she took to refresh her eyes she saw her mother’s plate full of food. 

She cursed under her breath and settled for the medium size steak, but made up by pilling her plate full of mashed potatoes and taking an extra biscuit. By the time she finished filling her plate her mother was already tearing into her piece of red meat, the juices from the tender steak dripping down her check and stopping as it reached the point where her first chin met her now well defined second.

It was not only Kira who took her parent’s divorce poorly and the same thing it had done to Kira’s figure happened to her mother. Although, the weight started to creep on slowly even before the divorce and her putting on a few pounds was the reason her husband filed for divorce or one of them at least. Her husband used to be a good man, but a few years after Kira was born he changed slowly enough at first that she did not notice. Part of the change was due to his relatively quick rise in his advertising firm to a high level executive which made his wife more of an accessory for him to show at events than her being an equal partner. The other was because his new status came with a many overnight trips out of town and plenty of opportunities for extramarital activities of which he took full advantage. 

The life style change allowed the mother to quit her job and focus on raising their daughter, but once Kira started middle school and was out of the house more she had to find other activities to take up her time. It started slowly when she began drinking to kill the time waiting for her daughter to out of school like the typical rich housewife. However, she was not content to sit around plastered and numb for the day. So she gave up the practice and took to, at first, just watching the Food network. Still that was empty. She decided to take full use of her free time and enroll in cooking courses at the local community college, and practice cooking the recipes from the shows she watched. 

After a while she became a skilled cook, quickly garnering praise from her teachers and class mates; even her husband who had become disinterested in her after a time said so. While the compliment from her class and shockingly from her husband filled her with pride, the fact that her daughter since getting in the cheerleader mentality tended to skip meals or eat only small bits of dinner or lunch disappointed her. However, she was supportive of her daughter and did not want to push her to do things she had no desire to. 

The down side of her cooking was the effects it had on her figure. At first it was barely noticeable, a pound here, a few there, but as things tend to progress more pounds soon joined the first few. The changes went unnoticed by both her and her husband, partly because she tended to wear loose clothing while cooking, which now was all the time, and because he was out of the house more and more. Well, that was until he had an event that he needed her to attend to attract some new clients. Oblivious to the weight she put on she decided to wear a slinky black backless dress that she loved to wear to events because it showed off her trim figure and the low cut showed off her toned thighs. 

The days of the dress complimenting her figure were long ago, and now the dress showed just how much weight she had put on. Her back had a thin layer of noticeable fat, and tiny stretch marks were visible near the bottom of the back. Her thighs no longer toned and trim now dimpled with cellulite and rubbed together slightly when she walked were in full view. Her chunkier butt caused the dress to ride up in the back and if she moved to quickly showed off the bottoms of each cheek.

Her tiny pot belly pulled the dress tight across it and revealed her now deeper belly button. The only part of the dress that still retained some of the charm that it originally had was in the breast, she had always had great breasts, and nothing had changed except they were slightly larger. The bust of the dress struggled to contain her melons and showed off an amount of cleavage that bordered on poor taste.

Despite how the dress showed off how chubby she had become she did not notice and decided to go through with wearing it. As she made her way down stairs the dress doing its best to contain her girth she luckily ended up in the living room without bursting a seam. As she waited for her husband to arrive, she watched a Hogan’s Heroes marathon on TV Land. She heard the garage door open, and she sat up slowly and walked over to the door, hoping to surprise her husband. As he opened the door, he stopped mouth agape, and shocked at the sight before him. She misinterpreted this as lust, and asked him if he liked what he saw. He stood frozen for moment unable to think, and then the next words out of his mouth crushed her. The day after he filed for divorce. His trophy had lost its luster.

“So, did you find a job?” Kira’s mother asked spreading butter on her biscuit.

“Not yet, but I applied at Jax’s down the street from school. I got an interview tomorrow.” She said picking up the last piece of steak up with her fork and putting it in her mouth. She methodically chewed the meat, savoring the taste.

“I knew you could do it! This calls for a celebration, and I know how to celebrate this excellent news.” Her mother said and grinning widely she retreated to the kitchen. Curious as to what her mother was getting, she put down her fork and walked over to the kitchen. Before she could go into the kitchen, her mother appeared in front of her causing her to jump back and land on her back. Pushing herself up from the floor, which was harder than she remembered, she saw her mother standing in front of her holding a large knife in one hand and a huge chocolate cake in the other with the words congratulations written on it in crimson frosting.

“How did you know?” she asked.

“You’re a smart and resourceful girl. I knew all you needed was a little prodding to get you in action, and look I was right.” Her mother said placing the cake on the table and cutting it with the knife. She slid her finger across the dull edge of the blade to take the excess frosting off it and lick it off her finger. Then she placed the cut piece on a plate and handed it to her daughter who eyed her suspiciously.

“And what if I didn’t find anything?” Kira asked annoyed at her mother’s overzealousness, but not enough to take a big bite of the piece of cake.

“Well, then I would have wiped off congratulations and we would have just had cake for dessert. Besides, who can argue with cake?” Her mother said cutting a large piece for herself. Her daughter had to agree, but still gave her a funny look. 

“What is it now?” her mother asked.

“Do we have any milk?”

Kira looked at her closet for a while unable to decide on what to wear to her interview. 

“_Do I go with casual dressy, or dress dressy? Should I wear a skirt or a conservative pair of slacks? Should I just wear only a blouse or a blouse/jacket combo?”_ she thought. 

Although, none of her internal monologue addressed the fact that most of her clothes were incredible tight and that now that she was twenty pounds heavier if any of them would even fit. At first, she decided to go with a white blouse and tan skirt combo with her black heels. While the shoes fit fine, if not a bit snug which she found odd as she did not remember her feet being any fatter than before. 

The blouse was a bit problematic as the buttons were pulled more tight than she would have liked and the fact that it did not completely cover her belly made her look sloppy, but she figure she could fix that by wearing the skirt a bit higher. She soon realized the folly of this think as the shirt was incredible tight and while she got them fine over her hips, the skirt pulled tautly over her butt, and because of her belly she could not get the zipper up.

After failing to zip up her skirt, she went to her next choice, khaki slacks and a light blue blouse combination that was larger than her first choice. The blouse fit fine, if not a little tight, but it covered her belly. The problem came with the slacks, which she had a bit of trouble getting over her thighs, and found it impossible to bring the flaps together. She took them off and threw the items on top of the skirt and other blouse. 

Finally, she was at her last choice and she hoped that since the black slacks she picked would cover her despite being the same size as the others as it had a stretchable waistband. The white blouse she decided to wear with it was tight and buttons strained slight, but the pants fit her fine. She decided instead of changing shirts just to wear her black suit jacket over it to distract from the snugness. 

After she finally got herself looking presentable, she checked her watch and she panicked a little as she had at Jax’s in twenty minutes. She ran out to her car, starting it she hoped there was no traffic and the gods would be kind and give her nothing but green lights. Luck seemed to be on her side and she arrived five minutes before her interview. She rushed out of her car slamming the door and hitting the lock button on her key chain. She threw open the door and gaining her composure walked up to the counter.

“Hello, I’m here for a job interview at two with,” she checked the piece of paper in her pocket to see the manager’s name, “Ms. Jackson”.

“Yeah, I was told to expect you, just sit down over by the table near the kitchen and she will be with you shortly.” A plump black girl told Kira, her hair pulled tightly and done in box braids. Kira thought that she looked a bit funny because while her uniform was baggy it did nothing to mask her potbelly, and the pants made her butt seem larger, but she ignored it.

“Thank you, my name is Kira by the way,” she said extending a hand.

“Mines Latoya, nice to meet you,” the girl said shaking Kira’s hand.

Kira walked over to the table and sat patiently waited for her interview to start. A college age fair skinned Hispanic woman sat across from her, gave her a big smile revealing a slight double chin, which made her cheeks seem chunkier joined her. 

Finally the manager arrived. She placed Kira’s application in front of her, and straightened out her shirt. She then put out of her hand, and Kira shook it.

“Hi, Kira, my name is Bianca Jackson,” she said looking over her application.

“Nice to meet you…” Kira replied.

“I see here it says that you have no job experience. Why is that?”

“Because…” Kira paused to think of a good reason, “I was focusing on school, but recently I dropped a few of my extra circular activities, and my mom said I needed to get a job. She didn’t need to though because I had planned to anyway.”

“Hmm, what activities did you quit?”

“Cheerleading…” she whispered.

“I’m sorry; I couldn’t hear you it’s a bit loud in here. Could you repeat that?”

“Cheerleading.” She said wincing as she did.

“Ah, okay. Well, what qualities do you think qualify you for this job then?”

“Well, I’m a hard worker, and a quick learner. Plus, if you hire me, I will do the best job I possibly can. Also, I’m very friendly, and a team player.” Kira said embellishing somewhat.

“Okay, one last question. Do you have any plans this weekend?”

Confused Kira hesitated to answer, “Um...no?”

“Good, you start Saturday afternoon; Latoya will show you the ropes.” Bianca stood up and shook Kira’s hand then walked to the back. Shocked Kira stood there for a while, and finally when she gained enough comprehension back she walked out to her car. She pulled out her cell phone and absent-mindedly began dialing. After a few rings, someone picked up.

“Hello, Kira?” a voice asked.

“…I got a job at Jax’s” she whispered.

“That’s great! Come pick me up at my house in an hour and we’ll go out and celebrate.” Erin said hanging up the phone before Kira could respond. She sat in her car for a little while, then drove out of the parking lot, and started heading to Erin’s house. 

All she could think was, “I got a job at Jax’s…”

(Continued in post 5)


----------



## curvluver (Jun 21, 2008)

Great story so far! Keep up the great work!


----------



## None (Jun 22, 2008)

*Part 3 &#8211; “Buns of the Misanthropics”*

_“Can you hear me?” a voice asked.

“Yeah, go ahead.”

“Okay, this is a stealth operation. You are not to attract attention to yourself, you need to rendezvous with our informant, but the problem is it is a few miles out and a conflict between the PMCs and rebels has broken out. You need to make it there without being seen. I modified a normal pistol to shoot tranquilizers and fitted it with a silencer. One hit from that and an enemy will go down, except of course if someone kicks them then they will wake up, don’t ask me why. Okay, now that you got your orders, head out. Failure is not an option.”

She crawled on her belly through the war zone hoping by staying low to the ground that no one will see her. She reaches an empty street then makes a break for a blown out house. She quickly takes stock of her surroundings; the building is falling apart pieces of ceiling falling to the floor causing dust to rise. She spots a hole in a wall near the end; she walks towards and looks behind her to make sure no one is near. With the coast clear, she lies down on her belly and begins to crawl through the hole.

Her head and chest were no problem but suddenly she feels a tight pain in her abdomen and then she felt her stomach expand. Her toned six-pack gave way to softness and before she could scuttle out of the hole, her stomach bloated to a full-blown gut and she was stuck in the opening. 

She struggled to push her new bulk out and managed some progress but then suddenly the same fate that left her middle a thick mass of flab took over her backside and legs. Fattened in this fashion she was trapped. 

In a panic, she let out a loud string of expletives, which alerted a soldier passing on the opposite side of the building, and he began walking to check out the sound. As he entered the building, he witnessed the sight of the woman’s large backside jiggling as her plump legs thrashed to get out of the enclosed space. 

Laughing he aimed his gun and pulled the trigger._

“Kira!? KIRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!” A voice screamed.

Kira’s mother shook her furiously screaming her name to wake her up. 

Startled, she opened her eyes to see her mother frowning at her and a "continue" screen on the TV. She rubbed her eyes and stretched, her neck was stiff from falling asleep on the couch. She felt cold and looked down to see her shirt had ridden up while she was sleeping. She pulled it down and looked at her mother once again noting that her expression had not changed.

“What have I told you about playing video games all night and falling asleep in front of the TV?” her mother asked.

“To not do it?” Kira replied unsure of how to answer her mother.

“What am I going to do with you?” her mother sighed.

“Build a Deloreab with Doc Brown and either put me up for adoption or leave me in a dumpster?”

“Very funny…” her mother walked out of the living room to the kitchen.

“What time is it?”

“Nine.”

“P.M.?”

“A.M.”

“Okay,” Kira said laying back down on the couch ready to go back to sleep, but then shot back up. “What day is it?”

“Saturday.” Her mother yelled from the kitchen. At hearing this, Kira ran to her bedroom to get ready for work. She emerged from her room an hour and a half later, her hair still damp and her makeup hastily put on. She ran to the front door grabbing her keys off the table to the right of the door. Before she could exit her mother’s voice stopped her.

“You’re not going to eat?” she asked.

“Can’t, I gotta get to work. Mustn’t be late to my first day, right?”

“Yeah, but surely you can’t go to your first day hungry.”

“Sorry, but I’ll manage. I’ll see you tonight.”

“Bye sweetheart,” her mother said as Kira slammed the door.

“Okay, Kira you are not going to just watch all today to get down what we do here at Jax’s. Latoya will be showing you the ropes later, but first I need you to fill out some paper work, and then watch some safety videos. That will take about two hours, after you will find Latoya. Any questions?” Bianca asked. She was wearing a pantsuit that complimented her hourglass figure.

“No, not really.” Kira replied. She was wearing a pair of torn jeans, a Minutemen t-shirt that fit a little more snugly than it used to, and a zip up black hoody, All of which highlighted her recent weigjht gain to 170.

“Alright then, let’s get to work.” Bianca said walking into her office, and Kira followed her.

After several tedious hours of paper work and poorly made instructional videos, Kira emerged from Bianca’s office. Her eyes glazed over, her steps were stiff and slow, and she stretched out her arms in front of her to cast off the numbness in them. She walked stiltedly over to the fry cooker where Latoya was working.

“You look like an extra from a George Ramero movie.” Latoya said leaning against the cold metal counter next to the fry cooker.

“Oh, those videos were brutal. I’ve seen better production values in a cell phone youtube video. How do they expect anyone to learn anything?” Kira complained.

“Well considering the quality of the ingredients they use, it isn’t that surprising. Anyway, don’t worry about those videos, no one learns anything from them. Just follow my lead and you’ll be fine here.” Latoya said pulling the fries out of the sizzling grease. 

Turning back to Kira, she looked her over and said, “You look hungry. I’ll take my break and we’ll get you something to eat.” Latoya let the tall girl on drive-thru know she was going to take her break. Then she grabbed a tray from underneath the front counter, and snatched up two double cheeseburgers from the slot where they put orders. 

“Whoever ordered these can wait a little,” she said as she spun on her heel, scooped some fries, and placed them on the tray. “Let’s eat.”
They walked out of the front to a table near the left side of the restaurant. Latoya sat first placing the tray of food in the middle, and Kira noted that her butt spilled over the chair on both sides. Kira sat opposite her and took the double cheeseburger from the tray. She unwrapped it slowly, putting it down to get some ketchup for her fries, but Latoya threw manners to the wind and tore into the burger like a lion taking down a gazelle. 

When Kira got back with a cup of ketchup, Latoya had eaten half of her burger and was shoveling fries into her mouth. “Wow, she must have been hungry,” she thought, “I better be careful she might tear my hand off at the wrist if I go into quick for a fry.”

“Where do you go to school?” Kira asked distracting Latoya from the fries so she could place some on her burger wrapper.

Swallowing the fries she had just put in her mouth, she said, “Fullerton State, I’m a Communication Major.” 

She took the last bit of her burger and popped it in her mouth. 

“Where have you applied?” she asked after finishing her burger.

“My friend and I applied to UC San Diego, San Diego State, and Fullerton. I figure we both have a good shot as our grades are fairly high and we have a decent amount of extracurricular activities.” Kira replied while doing her best to catch up with Latoya.

“That’s cool. If you go to Fullerton, you’re going to have a ton of fun. It is a good school too, plus I’m there so…”

“Yeah it’d be nice to know someone at a new school. Won’t know anything until March anyway.”

“Waiting is the worst part, I know. Anyway, you won’t know just me though, there a couple of other people who work here who go there too. You’ll meet two of them after you finish, the other two aren’t in right now, but will be in an hour or so. Oh and also, you’re going to have to change.”

“Really? I mean I’m not really doing anything today.”

“No, not your behavior - your clothes. I wish you didn’t have to, but they are pretty strict about that stuff here. Follow me and we’ll get you a uniform.” Latoya said and got out of her chair motioning Kira to follow. 

Kira shoved the rest of her burger in her mouth and a few fries and ran after Latoya to the back of the store. In the locker room, Latoya began looking around to find the box of uniforms. Kira followed her intently as she searched, once Latoya found the box Kira noted how wide her butt was when she bent down and noticed that her shirt slipped out the back to reveal her thong. 

Latoya shot up and threw a pair of slacks, a shirt and a hat to Kira. Then she left the locker room to give Kira some privacy

After a few moments, Kira walked out of the locker room. Latoya turned stifling a giggle, but unable she burst into laughter. “I’m sorry, but I forget how ridiculous these things look.”

“Shoot me now, just take me out behind the store with a musket and shoot me.” Kira said looking over the bright orange uniform with maroon trim. The maroon pants were less than flattering making her hips and butt seem larger than they were, she wondered if that was the deal with Latoya, but then looking at her, she decided they if anything on her they had the opposite effect.

“It’s terrible I know, but it’s a necessary evil. On the bright side, we get free meals and whatever we deem is “inconsumable” for the public. Of course that all depends on how much of a perfectionist you are. As you can see I have incredibly high standards.” Latoya said giving her belly a playful slap. “Follow me and I’ll show you what we do all day.”

They walked from the back to the front and Latoya introduced Kira to the rest of the people working. The cooking staff consisted of three college-aged guys. David the oldest of them was tall, and well built, he had a thick beard that he had to wrap up in two hairnets so he did not speak much. Kira could not ascertain whether the beard was a conscious choice or because he was Hungarian, but it did not matter he seemed nice from the few words he spoke to her. Latoya told her that he was a major in Biology at University of California, Irvine (commonly called UCI) and was a year away from his BA. 

The other two, Jack and Maurice were both attending Fullerton State college with Latoya. Jack was short, thin, and quite talkative, often hurling colorful insults at Maurice, and vague double entendres at Latoya. He told Kira he was a film major. She quite liked him. Maurice was the tallest of the three and the fattest as well. This is not to say he was obese or anything, just that compared to Jack’s gauntness and David’s muscular build his slight flabbiness was apparent. Not that his weight mattered, Kira noted that he was incredibly attractive. He also often made curt sardonic comments in response to Jack’s insults, and had a depressed manner about him. He was an English major, so his disposition made sense. 

After introducing Kira to the boys, Latoya took her to meet the other two members of the afternoon crew who she would be working with. Bianca said that because Kira was still in High School she had to be treated as a minor despite being eighteen, and she scheduled her for afternoon shifts. The other two members of the afternoon shift were Jackie, who was working the drive-thru, and Jolene, who was working the cash register. 

Jackie was about the same height as Maurice and the tallest girl working at Jax’s and the thinnest. She smiled as she introduced herself to Kira and told her that she was a Business major at UCLA. She apologized to Kira and said she would talk more with her later, but she had to get back to the drive-thru as business was picking up. 

Finally, she was introduced to Jolene who was of average height and the fattest girl; her long blonde hair framed her face and made it seem slimmer than it really was. She had a huge smile on her face and as Latoya had warned, was extremely peppy and positive. While Kira did not have any real problems with her, she found her sunny disposition a bit nauseating. She went to UC Riverside and studying to be an elementary school teacher, a fitting career Kira thought.

Having introduced Kira to everyone and with business picking up, Latoya quickly showed Kira how to make the fries. “But I thought I was only going to be watching…” she protested. 

"Yeah, but we are getting pretty busy and I should help Jolene on the register.” Latyoa said. 

“Aren’t there more people working right now?” Kira asked. 

“Nah, you’re replacing the guy who quit last week, and the other two girls aren’t on until 4. Don’t worry this is easy and it’ll make time go by faster than standing staring at my fat ass all day. Anyway, after we slow down I’ll show you how to work the register. You’ll be fine, just remember to pull the fries out after a few minutes and stand back a little.” Latoya said leaving Kira alone with the fries cooking in the hot grease.

Kira stared at the fries and the popping grease mesmerized by the golden liquid. She became lost in thought, and she remembered something that happened yesterday. It was in Ms. Saurekbi’s Economic class where she decided to be fun and spontaneous by having an assigned seating change. While Kira could not care less about where she sat, Ms. Saurekbi had seated her next to Amy Ainge. 

This proved awkward on two accounts: one because Amy was the matriarch of the Punk clique of school and Kira’s new found love of the genre caused Amy to attack her mercilessly. However, Amy’s animosity was really due to the other complication that stems back from when Kira was thin and a popular. To say she was a bitch would be an understatement and it would probably be more appropriate to refer to her as a c-word. She was a bitch to everyone, but she for some reason she had been particularly snide towards Amy, and when Kira first began to put on weight Amy saw it as an opportunity to enact some revenge. So Amy took it upon herself to insult Kira at every turn and now that they were seated next to each other, it became a Cold War with both sides waiting to see who would escalate it.

Kira had smiled at Amy.

“Nice hair did a blind epileptic dye it?” she sniped.

“Thanks, I like yours too it really highlights your jowls.”

“So, I heard you finally came out of the closet, what was it like having no one being shocked? When are you going to start your tour on the WPGA?”

“Probably mid-June, by the by how is cheerleading go…oh that’s right you’re no longer on the squad, sorry…”

The two’s comments became increasingly loud catching the attention and annoyance of Ms. Saurekabi. She pushed her glasses up and asked, “Miss Ainge, do you have something that you need to share with the class?”

Amy glanced at Kira and smirked. “Ms. Saurekbi, I do have something to say to the class, and if you’ll indulge me I’d like to say it.” Amy said standing up from her chair.

“Okay, Miss Ainge, go ahead.”

Amy cleared her throat, “This is a little difficult for me to say, but Ms. Saurekbi…I HAVE A HUGE CRUSH ON YOU. I want you to take me to your house and teach me the crux of your sensual knowledge. I’ve had this crush since the beginning of the year and I’ve been holding it back for so long. Today when you started to talk about the invisible hand, I just lost it. My panties are a little soiled as a matter of fact. In addition, I don’t know if it’s the giant glasses with the pearl string or that stylish little button up sweater or the ankle length skirt, but I just know that I can’t live my life without you in it.”

Ms. Saurekbi’s face slunk into a deep frown and the vein in her forehead began to throb. She stuck her hand to the door; it shook from holding back her rage. 

“Go to the principal’s office immediately” she said. Amy grinned widely, and the entire class could not hold back their laughter except for Kira. All she could think about was what Amy had said to her before and what happened at lunch.

Samuel Chase High had a majority white student body, with the second largest ethnicity being Asian, but being that it is in California it had a rapidly growing Mexican population. Back when Kira was a cheerleader all the Chicanos salivated over her and, depending on the age, this dictated the severity of what they wanted to do to her. This made her the scorn of the females and the object of ridicule among them, but she ignored them as she found that jealously came with territory of being among the social elite. 

That was a long time ago, but today when she passed by the table with many of the girls who were so vicious towards her before they had a very different reaction towards her, and it cemented just who she had become. She had gone from gringa to gorda.


----------



## None (Jul 18, 2008)

[Author's Note: The frequency has dropped significantly in this series for me, I've had other things to work on. Well, here is the fourth part and as with the rest of the story is a hodge podge of weight gain cliches although considerably less emotional problems.]

*Part 4 &#8211; “The Mass Effect”*

May in California might as well be considered a fourth month of summer because marks the beginning of the crescendo of heat. The heat brought with it a number of things for Kira. 

The first being the days began to drag and cause unrest until the end of school and the beginning of her new life. Her and Erin were just counting the days until they could finally get their freedom, and move into their off campus apartment in Fullerton. 

The second thing the heat brought was that she could no longer have a reason to wear a sweater and finally would have to shed the armor she had clung to during the winter. 

The last thing is that the heat tends to drive people crazy, and that meant that the already volatile nature of high school was amped up to an inhuman degree.

May also mark the third month that Kira had been a gainful employee at Jax’s. While her classmates were on edge and testy and the teachers were worried several sectarian conflicts would break out between the different cliques. Her co-workers were the opposite, and the afternoon shift had become a second family for Kira. The greasy free meals of Jax’s, as cliché as it is to say have had a sort of ballooning effect on Kira’s waistline. They in addition to her mother’s already calorie laden food led to some rather major developments for the pale girl.

If she were dejected before at her seemingly impossible gain, seeing that she had gained another twelve pounds since working at Jax’s, she would be absolutely crushed. That is all based on the suppositions that Kira knew she had gained weight. She had not stepped near a scale since that fateful day. 

That is not to say the differences were not noticeable, quite the contrary. Where before her ass was just fat, now her hips flared out and she no longer looked like an optical illusion from the waist down. Her thighs resisted gain and her lower half now looked in much better proportion. Her belly sagged a little more now, and if she would stretch her arms up a thick are of pale flesh was visible. 

This wasn't all. Her arms seemed to strain the sleeves of her shirts a bit more now, and her double chin was starting to become more prominent. The one thing she did notice and revel in was that she had gone up a cup size. All this meant that the little euphemisms that could be use to take the sting out of the truth became brittle and crumbled. Kira was out and out fat. 

The afternoon sun reached its zenith while Latoya, Erin, and Kira enjoyed lunch outside a Barbeque joint that Latoya decided to introduce to the two future Fullerton freshmen. Latoya’s personal credo was that any place is tolerable as long as a person knew exactly where the best food to eat was. To her a city was not so much defined by land marks, crime rate, or whatever else a city could be great for, no for her a city lived and died based on its gastronomical variety and quality. 

Latoya has become something of a big sister to Kira, and she had taken to the role with little resistance. For Erin though she became something of a mentor partly because she was interested in majoring in communications, and because she found her philosophy on cities intriguing. Thus, Latoya took the two girls under her wing, and they have become thick as thieves.

The three well-fed girls sat at a table covered in all different sorts of sauced meats, and other caloric side dishes. Lunches like this were another reason for Kira’s gain and one of the reasons she did not really pay much attention to the new tightness of her clothes. None of the women in her life could escape weight gain, and their figures expanded just as if not more rapidly than hers did. 

Latoya’s most prominent feature became even more prominent, and she was quickly approaching the point where she could no longer fit in chairs with arms. Erin had not escaped the effects of extra pounds despite not working in fast food, and her hourglass was vastly threatening to break in the middle. While the usual suspects of where weight ended up did grow so too was her belly starting to take the brunt of the assault, and she was starting to look like a Playboy centerfold who let herself go.

“You know what I found out yesterday, I have the same birthday as George Orwell.” Kira said putting another set of ribs on her plate.

“Erin, you thinking what I’m thinking?” Latoya asked shooting a glance at Erin who was finishing off a drumstick covered in thick barbeque sauce.

“This chicken is a bit dry?”

“Yes, but no. I think we’re going to have to do something special for Kira on her birthday.”

“Ah, I get you. I’ll get the rats, you get the cage.” 

“We’ll teach her to think for herself.” Latoya added, and the three girls laughed.

“Jimmie Walker also has the same birthday as me. I suppose you’ll strap me with a vest and have me enter a busy city square for the glory of Allah.” Kira said shoveling a large spoonful of mashed potatoes on her plate.

“Did you hear that Australia is officially the fattest nation?” Erin asked grabbing her cup of soda. Kira looked nervously to the side, and squirmed a bit in her chair. Latoya sat for a second thinking.

“Well at least we’re doing our part to rectify that situation.” Latoya said taking a huge bite from her ribs. “Eat up ladies; we need to restore this Country’s prestige!”

Erin laughed and Kira sat rigidly thinking. After a moment she broke her silence, “Now we have an excuse, we are eating for our country. It was the only thing we were number one in, but who would have thought that dingoes were that fattening…” 

The three girls broke out into laughter, Kira snidely thought, _“Laugh and grow fat, ain’t it the truth.”_

“Okay class, today we are going to watch a movie...” Miss Saurekbi announced getting up from her desk and walking to the center of the classroom. The class let out a loud series of yeses, hoots, and hollers cutting her off before she could tell them about what kind of video. She shot a frosty glance at the class silencing them. She took her black frame glasses off and cleaned them with her shirt then put them back on. 

“As I said we are going to watch a movie about the Federal Reserve. I will need a few volunteers to pass out handouts for the video. The handouts will be due at the end of the class.” The entire class let out a collective groan at Miss Saurekbi’s bait and switch. 

Senioritis had set in and none among Samuel Chase High senior class felt like doing any work some had even turned their brains off way back in February. Kira was not one of them though, since junior year she became something of a model student as far as class work was concerned. Although, she was a great student academically she became a discipline problem for her teachers and often was sent out of class or to see the vice principle for one too many sardonic comments. Despite her proclivity for disruption, her teachers could not complain too much she did all her work on time and often better than their most diligent students making her even more infuriating to them.

Kira raised her hand after the two volunteers had passed out the video handouts. Miss Saurekbi sighed, “Yes, Kira, what would you like to say?”

“Um…just curious, you are aware there is literally only three months left in school right?”

“Yes I am aware, your point being?”

“My point is why are you trying to teach us still? It’s not like you’ve been that successful thus far; why not just give up the pretense that you are?” Kira asked grinning widely.

“Kira wait outside. Okay, make sure to take diligent notes. I will be back in a minute.” Miss Saurekbi said to the class. Kira carefully maneuvered out of the desk making sure she did not seem to have trouble. Then she crossed her arms across the top of her belly and walked outside of the classroom.

“Kira, that was incredibly rude of you.” Miss Saurekbi said with her hand placed on her hip and leaning on her left leg.

“Yeah, I apologize for my outburst. Can I go back in? I got some notes to take…”

“Cute. This is the fifth time I’ve had to talk to you this semester. It’s starting to wear thin.”

“Whatever.” Kira said with a bored look on her face and her arms crossed.0

Miss Saurekbi scowled, “Alright. Well I happen to know you have free time after your mortning perriods due to credits transferred from summer school. In lieu of formal detention that wiould require yiou to come back to campus and appear on yuor transcriopt I’m going to have you come to my class at day end every day until graduation.”

“You can’t do that!” She exclaimed her eyes widening suddenly.

“It’s either that or I have you go to the vice principal and you can take it up with her.” Miss Saurekbi grinned.

“Okay, I’ll come back at lunch.”

“Good. I realize that you're very smart and have a unique challenge in this class in that you probably are ahead of others and aren't learning much that's new. So you're going to have a special assignment that will be required to get an "A." You will be having company with another strongwilled student of ability but not much application whom you hopefully can help with her attitude so she doesn't fail. Now you may go back inside.”

-------

At lunch Kira walked up to the door to Saurekbi’s class and stopped in front of it staring through the tiny plate glass window on the door. To her dismay she spotted Amy Ainge sitting in the desk opposite from Miss Saurekbi’s. Amy was slowly tapping her fingers while Miss Saurekbi went on about something, Kira could guess that it was about politeness and that she would soon be unfortunate enough to hear it too. She sighed, picked up the slack on her backpack, and pushed the door open.

“How nice of you to make it, Kira. Have a seat next to Amy. Now you two are constantly interrupting my ability to teach the class, and for that, I am going to waste your time. You won’t do anything but sit there and wait until the end of lunch. Not the worse punishment I know, but since I’m sure both of you don’t have a fifth or sixth period it isn’t going to be that fun. But that time can be used, Amy, fdor Kira to be sure you're up to snuff and don't fail. Plus, after a week or two you will hopeffully hate it enough that you will be getting sartisfactory grades and we can ease off a bit. . Oh, by the way you may eat your lunch if you have it, or next time buy it before coming here.” 

Miss Saurekbi, hasving finished herr monologue to the two shiocked girls turned quickly to go sit at her desk and eat her own lunch. 

Kira grabbed her backpack with a grunt and pulled it onto her lap. She unzipped it and pulled out a ham and asiago-cheese sub sandwich her mother made her, a bag of chips, and a zip lock with a couple of brownies.

“Hey tub of love, you won’t mind if I take these. I don’t think you much need the calories. I’m doing you a favor considering how tight that shirt looks.” Amy said snatching the zip lock of brownies. Kira glared hard at her, but then suddenly she came up with an idea.

“You’re right, thanks Amy. Hey want my chips too?” Kira said smiling and extended her hand holding the bag of potato chips.

Surprised Amy hesitated for a moment, placed the brownie that she began to eat on the top of the bag, and took the bag of chips from Kira. “It’s for your own good,” she added.

“Yeah, I think it will really help.” Kira said, her mind having an aha moment. 

“Stop talking you two! This isn’t socialization time, it’s a punishment.” Miss Saurekbi yelled.

------------------

“So, you’re plan is to get Amy Ainge to gain weight by bringing to much fattening food and get her to eat it during your detention time?” Erin asked sitting on the couch half through a Crunch bar.

“Basically yes,” Kira said laying on the floor her belly spread out playing Metal Gear Solid 4, “MOTHER****ING PMCS! WE’LL DO IT LIVE!”

“That’s ludicrous it isn’t going to work, she isn’t dumb enough to fall for something like that.” Erin said taking another bite from her bar.

“No she isn’t dumb enough to fall for it, you’re right about that. However, she does hate me enough that she’ll take my food if she thinks it’ll punish me. I’m just going to be more than glad to play the part. You remember my performance as Laura in our sixth grade production of The Glass Menagerie. I can be quite the little actress when I want,” she said pulling down the thin cotton white t-shirt she was wearing, “so to speak”.

“What do you plan to accomplish by this? I mean what will it do, it’s not like it is exactly going to make her less popular in her crowd, shit if anything it’ll just make her bitchier.” Erin said finishing her bar. She began to lick the melted chocolate off her fingers while Kira paused her game to think.

“I don’t really plan to accomplish anything, I mean I don’t care if it ruins her social standing or not. I just want to see her put on some weight because I have a feeling that once she does, it won’t stop because as I’m sure we’re going to find out Freshmen year in college isn’t exactly kind to a person waist line. By the way, are you hungry?”

“I could eat, what do you have in mind?”

“I don’t maybe a couple chili dogs and Tastee Freeze from Der Wienerschnitzel?”

“Haven’t had those in a while. You got a deal, put on a shirt and let’s go.”

(Continued in post 10 of this thread)


----------



## runningman (Jul 20, 2008)

Enjoying this. Keep it coming.


----------



## klosterblocked (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy fark, have I seen your writings before?


----------



## None (Jul 21, 2008)

klosterblocked said:


> Holy fark, have I seen your writings before?



Well seeing as this is the only second story I've posted here, and the only other weight gain/bbw centric story I've done. Chances are slim. However, the other is Heart's Desire and should be easily searched.


----------



## None (Aug 19, 2008)

*[Author's Note:* Sorry it took so long for an update, life's been kind of busy. However, I'm intent on finish this story, and I think it'll be three more parts. I'll be working on them with some frequency in the next few months or so. Hopefully you enjoy this new installment, and thanks to all who have given good feed back.]

*Part 5- “Twilight Princess”*

Kira sat on her bed listening to some music and enjoying some crème filled treats. She zoned out, she had her eyes shut tight, her head bobbing in the rhythm, and she gently rolled the crème around on her tongue. She looked similar to a fiend injecting their daily fix, just content with no worries and enjoying the smooth taste. 

As the song changed, she finished her last fatty treat and stuffed she pulled her sweats down below her belly. With her smooth pale belly with slightest hints of stretch marks exposed, she began to massage the soft flesh. As she kneaded her huge tummy, she thought back to that afternoon to Pre-Calculus. Her huge grin grew wider.

“Hey man, did you notice that Amy has gotten a little fat?” Occam whispered to his friend.

“Yeah, have you seen her gut? I don’t even think she has noticed though because she is purposely wearing the tightest t-shirts possible.” Roland whispered.

“I don’t what happened, but she has just gotten bitchier. Also, she is putting away more hooch than Donovan is and he can kill a keg himself. She keeps this up she’ll be gigantic.”

“I wonder what Jenny thinks of her girl now?”

“I don’t know she seems to not be able to keep her hands off Amy. I suppose the Japanese still see extra flesh as a sign of beauty.”

“Well, if they don’t mind, who are we to care. Not like either of us is going to be venturing into those depths.”

“Yeah, whatever, not my business.”

Kira knew that Amy’s flunkies would not care about her putting on some pounds, but the fact that it was noticeable made Kira happy. Kira loved that she did not even need to give Amy any food for her to stuff her maw; she was eating pretty much non-stop now. 

Kira guessed just by what she had seen her eat in the past six weeks that she had put on about five pounds, but hearing about her increased meal consumption, she put it a little higher. Kira guessed around ten to twelve pounds with that and her most likely increased appetite at meals. Although, after thinking about it she did not much care about her putting on weight anymore, Kira wasn't actively trying anything; Amy was on auto-pilot. 

Kira just brought her lunch and Amy would snatch an item or two without being offered and in addition to her own large meal. Kira had gotten her revenge, Amy now fell victim to the cycle of indulgence that would only continue. Kira was content with that, and now she had better things to focus on, finals and getting something to eat herself.

Kira fell into the driver’s seat of her car, her own bulk causing the car to sink to one side then reach equilibrium. She sat for a moment wondering what to eat, she knew that if she drove down to Jax’s she could get some free food, but she was getting a bit tired of eating Jax’s all the time. 

She looked at her options, and figured what she had not eaten in a while. Finally, she settled on some Beijing Panda at the mall. She had not eaten there in some time and she had her latest paycheck burning a hole in her pocket and decided to buy some useless items that she could use for some quick escape from reality. Moreover, there is also a Cinnabon in the mall.

As she parked in the first available spot that she had seen in the fifteen minutes she traveled through the parking lot Kira remembered the times she used to just hang out afterschool with her friends and make catty comments about anyone who was not in their exclusive groups. The bad memories made her hate who she was then, even if she was not entirely happy with whom she was now.. She turned off her car, lingering to enjoy the few moments of air conditioning before she would have to traverse the heat and scorched asphalt to the mall’s entrance.

The air conditioner blasted Kira’s face and she stood for a moment basking in the cool. She looks to acquaint herself with exactly where she was and which direction she needs to go to find the AABB Gauntlet. She realized she was in the middle entrance and needsedto go up to the second floor and make a right. 

She walked to the elevator and pressed up. In a minute the doors opened, she and a mother and child entered; she pressed up and smiled at the two. The child holds on to his mother’s skirt, and looks at Kira with big saucer eyes. She smiles a big lopsided smile at him, then he giggles lets go of his mother’s skirt and walks closer to Kira. 

Kira asked, “What’s your name?” 

He said nothing, and runs behind her. Confused, Kira tried to see what he was doing, but before she could she felt a number of small vibrations on her posterior and her butt flab rippling. Before the mother or her can say anything to reprimand the child he began to chant, “Fatty, fatty, big bottom, big bottom, how did you get so big? Eat lots of cake and ice cream!” 

Kira’s face turns bright red, the mother grabed the child by the arm and yelled at him for being rude, the elevator doors opened and Kira ran out of the elevator not looking back, makingher way to The Gauntlet.

The store was virtually empty aside from a portly Filipino cashier arguing with a skinnier white cashier over the merits of 2D vs. 3D fighters, and a tall thin man with a big beard looking over the Xbox 360 games. Kira thought she recognized the guy checking out the 360 games, but decided that she did not. 

She headed over to see what new PS3 games came in and if any of the used games were worth picking up. She liked AABB Gauntlet because it was one of the game stores that GameStop did not buy out. Something about being an independent store appealed to her, but I think mainly she liked the décor and that if she had an itch for an older game system game she could find it easily and for a reasonable price. 

As she pored over the wall of PS3 games, she could not shake off the feeling that someone was watching her, but did not seem to care enough to turn around. After ten minutes she turned around quickly to catch the bearded man standing in front of the used DVDs staring at her; as she turned more fully his head darted down to appear not to be staring at her. She smiled, and went back to checking out the PS3 games. 

She began to wonder why the guy was staring so intently at a giant blob like her. While she still thought she had a pretty face he could not know that by looking at her blubbery ass, her love handles peeking out from her shirt, and her thunder thighs that looked like they could be the heralds of a force of nature that could destroy levees and a once proud bacchanal state. 

She put it in the back of her mind, figuring that he was just doing it so he could tell his friends later and laugh about the whale he saw looking at video games. After about a half an hour of unsuccessful searching she was feeling a bit hungry and decided to give up on finding any good video games. 

As she walked out of the store, she scanned the store out of curiosity to see if the man was still in the store, he was not. A little disappointed, she walked out and headed in the direction of the food court, but before she could get very far a voice stopped her. 

“Um, excuse me” the voice said in a deep yet shaky tone. Spinning around to see whom it was she was surprised to see it was the bearded man, and even more surprised to realize that now that she had a clear look at him, she recognized him. She knew him as one of Amy’s clique and aside from his name knew nothing else, which probably was due to him being sort of shy and quiet.

“Hello, don’t I know you?” She asked removing the hair from her eyes and giving him a big smile.

“Um, I’m not sure, do you?” he asked, a bit confused and nervous.

“They call you Charlie Shadow, right?”

“Yeah, that’s what they call me. You’re Kira, right?”

“That’d be me. You were staring at me in there, weren’t you?”

“Uh, yeah, I was,” he admitted scratching the back of his neck, a bead of sweat formed on his neck.

“Mind if I ask why?”

“What do you mean why? You’re beautiful.”

“You only saw me from behind, and to be fair I look more like a Buick LeSabre than I do a sexy woman from behind.”

He squinted his eyes at her, then said, “You can’t believe that, I mean it’s seems hard to imagine a goddess like yourself wouldn’t realize she is dripping with sex appeal.” 

He grinned after saying that, as if he could not believe he said it without stuttering. She stared at him, he was cute she thought, she liked his beard. In addition, from what she could tell he was being sincere, his manner in school was so low key and how he approached her, she had a hard time believing that he could say such things without meaning them. 

She was excited, being that this is the first person who had been interested in her since her last boy friend broke up with her after she put on about twenty pounds.

“Aw, you’re sweet, but look I’m a bit hungry…”

“Oh, I get it. Nice talking to you,” he said and turned to walk away, but he was stopped by a strong pull on his shirtsleeve.

“I didn’t say you had to leave, why you don’t join me, and tell me more about yourself and especially how beautiful you think I am.” She smiled and led him to the food court.

“What do you feel like eating?” Kira asked Charlie.

“Me, I couldn’t care less, I’ll eat anything, long as it tastes good.”

“Hmmm, funny I’ll eat anything.” She flashed a sly smile.

“I could tell, just kidding”

“No you’re right, anyway the whole reason I came down here was to get some Beijing Panda, you don’t mind that, do you?”

“No, I love it, truly”

“Okay, then it’s Mexican.”

“What do you mean Mexican?”

“Well, it isn’t quite Chinese food, the staff is primary Mexican, and so I just call it Mexican food. Also, much like most places where you can get your meal in five minutes, it is being generous to call it food. However, since it’s good and makes my tummy feel all warm and fuzzy inside, I eat it with vigor.”

Charlie smiled, “Point taken, so how about we get some food, I’m a bit famished.”

“Sounds heavenly.”

They ordered, paid, and found an empty table. Charlie sat to the right and Kira to the left; they put down their trays and ripped the plastic fork out of the wrapper. Kira looked up and smiled at him, he repaid her in kind. Kira dug into her fried rice and orange chicken combo with a zest, but then eased up; she did not want to scare Charlie away by her piggish manner. Although when she looked up, she saw him shoveling his barbeque beef in his mouth with vigor to match her own. She was shocked because she was unsure where he put it all, he was so thin, she figured it was his height that explained his thin frame. 

“Do you work anywhere?” she asked.

“Yeah, I work over at the comic book shop on 17th. It doesn’t pay that well, but they give a decent discount on back issues. Plus, it’s an easy job, so it doesn’t interfere with my schoolwork. Where do you work?”

“I work over at Jax’s on Grand.”

“How is it working there?”

“It’s not as bad as I originally thought; I work with a bunch of good people. They are all really funny, smart, and sophisticated. Plus, the majority of us have a lot in common.” As she said the last part, she glanced down at her belly bunching up on her lap.

They sat and ate in silence for a few minutes, and then Kira decided to go out on a limb and ask Charlie an important question. “Hey, do you mind if I ask you an important question?”

“Sure, I was getting a bit weirder out by the silence.”

“Um, do you really like me? I mean I’m not exactly as pretty as I used to be, and let’s be honest, I’m really fat. This isn’t some kind of joke, is it?”

He placed his hand over his mouth, and thought for a while, deciding carefully on his words because he knew what the wrong ones would do. He sighed, not a sad sigh, but one of uncertainty. Then he said, “This isn’t a joke, there isn’t a party I’m going to invite you to in the attempts to humiliate you. I do like you, I have for a while, and despite what you may think, it wasn’t until recently that I began to really like you…when you started getting a bit bigger.” 

He sat quietly and paused for him to continue.

“Yes you are fat. However, I’m going to be honest with you, I like fat girls, but I’ve always been a shy guy and never able to talk to girls in any sort of manner that lead to me being more than a friend. So, this is a bit new to me. Now, I don’t just like you because you're fat or more specifically for your body, that would be superficial, although I do think you’re incredibly sexy. Although for the most part, I find you to be interesting, funny, and have an engaging personality. When I saw you in the store today, I knew I had two options, either ignore you and think of what could have been, or approach you and tell you I like you. I choose the latter, and here we are. I’m happy with the results, but if you find this odd, then I’ll grab my tray and leave you alone.”

Kira sat there eating her meal and taking in what Charlie had admitted to her. Then after eating the last bite of her fried rice, she put down her fork and began to speak. “So, you like fat girls?”

“Yes, yes I do.”

“You’re not joshing with me, right?”

“No I am not.”

“Okay, well then,” she pulled out a piece of paper from her and began to write down on it, “Here is my number and e-mail, call me later tonight and set up a date for later this week.”

“I’ll do that.”

“You better, I got to run. I have to go finish some homework, but I look forward to talking to you later. It’s been real fun talking with you.”

“Okay, I’ll see you again though, right?” He asked getting up to follow Kira as she went to the trash to dump her garbage.

“Definitely,” she said. They stood next to the trash for a few seconds and then Kira felt bold and decided to give Charlie a big hug. They stood there in each other’s embrace for what seemed like forever, she loved how he smelled, and he loved how soft she was. She did not want it to end, but she knew it had to. They smiled at each other and went their separate ways.

Kira sat on her bed going over her Pre-calculus homework, and snacking on a bag of teddy grahams. She was engrossed in a particularly tough problem when her phone rang and broke her concentration. She pulled her t-shirt down as she sat up on her bed, and answered the phone.

“Hello”

“Hey honey. It’s your father”

“Oh, hey Dad. How is Switzerland?” she asked feigning interest, and genuinely confused as to why he was calling her.

“It was good. Look, I’m back in the town for a business meeting for the next couple of days, and I wanted to know if you’d like to have dinner with me tomorrow or Friday?”

“Yeah sure, just you and me?”

“Well, me, you and Gianna.”

She cringed, “Yeah that sounds perfect.” 

Kira’s voice oozed with false sincerity. Kira hated Gianna and would prefer if she could cut her throat with a rusty butter knife rather than hear her tell Kira about the latest diet or how much her ring cost.

“Okay, well, I’ll give you a call the afternoon before, but I’m thinking tomorrow at Lionel’s at 7:00pm. That seems fine?”

“Yeah, look forward to seeing you then. Love you Dad.” The words sounded hollow as she said them, but then again her father was hollow so she doubt he caught on that she did not care to eat dinner with him and his new wife, or that she did not love him.

“Love you too sweetheart.” He hung up and Kira fell on her back. She looked at her gut and after talking to her father; it appeared gigantic and just went on forever. Then the phone rang again, she did not recognize the number.

“Hello, this is Kira.”

“Hey, it’s Charlie Shadow.”

“Oh, how’s it going, I’m happy you called.”

“It’s good, better now that I’m talking with you.”

“You’re sweet.”

“I’m really not, but I was wondering if you’re not busy tomorrow, if you’d…”

“Sorry, tomorrow is no good; I have to go to dinner with my father and his vacuous hole of a wife.”

“You’re Mother that bad?”

“No she is a saint, they are divorced. I’m talking about his step-wife; she makes me feel so terrible about myself.”

“That’s no good; want me to punch her in the throat for you?”

“No, that’s okay. It’s not a big deal, I just ignore her now.”

“Alright, so are you free Friday? Maybe, go get something to eat?”

“That sounds great, pick me up at 6?”

“Sounds great, see you then.”

“Bye.” They both hung up at the same time, and Kira fell on her back and looked at her belly, she thought it was the cutest thing in the world.


----------



## None (Aug 24, 2008)

[*Author's note:* The longest chapter in this story, and hopefully the scenes come off as realistic. The scene at the beginning I was going to use for the final part, but figured it ended up fitting better here. Well, keeping good on my promise, here is another installment.]

*Part 6- Death and Six Other Points of View*

_The place was unfamiliar to Kira, not in a dangerous way, but just some place she had never visited before. The place was not particularly beautiful, but there was something quaint about it. She could see the sun setting; it turned the sky into a brilliant spectrum of reds, yellows, and surprisingly green. 

She shivered, the air was cold and then in the distance a blaze caught her eye. She walked down an alley with a cobblestone street; she struggled for balance on the unevenness of the stones. All the stores on each side of the street were closed, there was something written on each door, but in a language she could not understand. 

As she approached closer, she noticed a petite girl sitting next to the blaze. The girl was pale, making her look like a cadaver. Under her left eye is a faint black spiral, Kira could hardly tell if it was a tattoo, or a birthmark. She wore all black, black jacket, black skirt, and black fishnets on her arms, black knee high socks, black thigh high boots, and a big black top hat. Upon close inspection there was a tiny goldfish charm hanging from her top hat. The girl heard Kiras footsteps, turned to her and smiled.

You look cold, come, the fire is nice and toasty, she said. Kira edged closer to her and took a seat on a bench next to her; the fire caused the silver 
charm on her neck to glint. Kira remembered from history that it was an Ankh, but forgot what it signified; she dismissed it as being unimportant.

Thanks, um, this might be odd, but where am I? Kira asked placing her hands out to the fire. Kira basked in the warmth.

Hmmm, where is easy, youre in a tiny village outside France. When is trickier.

Oh, is this a dream?

Hard to say, thats my brothers territory. You ever meet him?

Your brother? Cant say I have, whats his name?

Hed never give his name, but youd know him if you saw him. He is tall, very 
tall, and paler than I am, and wears a giant white robe. Has big bushy hair. The girl said making various gestures.

Doesnt ring a bell. Kira said shaking her head.

Thats not important, youll meet him eventually. He and the rest of my family have a tendency to get around.

Mind if I ask you what youre name is? Kira said turning to the girl.

Well, I have a lot of names, but the most common seems to be Death.

Is that some kind of joke?

No, I am Death, pleasure to meet you Kira. She said extending a hand.

Kira jumped up and withdrew a few paces, Whaaat, how did you know my name?

I know everyones name.

Is this a dream or am I dead?

This is a dream. 

Kira calmed down, still standing away from her. Eventually, she sat back down next to her.

Youre sure Im not dead, right?

Im sure, dont worry, when you die, youll know.

Well, that is a relief, sort of. So, what are you doing in my dream?

The sunsets are beautiful and I wanted to watch it.

That makes sense, I guess. I like your hat by the way.

Really? she asked taking the hat off and fiddling with it, here, she handed me the hat.

I couldnt

Nonsense, I have a million of them, she said. 

I took the hat and ran my fingers across the felt.

Thanks.

Youre welcome. Well, I have to go, the suns down and I have appointments. Nice to meet you, Kira. She said extending a hand once more.

Kira took her tiny hand in her own, Nice to meet you, I wont see you anytime soon?

No, you wont see me for a long time, maybe, she smiled._

Dreams are tricky, they are not necessarily linear, nor do they follow any sort of logic, and remembering them the next morning is particularly difficult. In the morning, all Kira could remember was a sunset and talking with a girl. 

By her own standards a pedestrian dream, but there was also a vague sense that she was talking with someone whom she should not have been able to and that the girl said something important to her, but she could not remember what. When she rolled over to check the time, she found a black top hat sitting next to her with a goldfish charm attached to side, and she kept telling herself it was just a dream.

She picked up the hat, placed it on her desk, and went to get ready for school. While she was getting dressed, her eyes could not help wandering over to the hat. Something about it did not sit right with her, she could not figure out what though. She dismissed the thought that it was the same one given to her in a dream. That would be crazy. She thought about throwing it out, but it was a nice hat, soft to the touch, sturdy, and putting it on whuile looking at herself in the mirror she decided looked good on her. She sighed placed it back on her desk, and left the room.

Good morning, her mother beamed, Youre up earlier than usual, couldnt sleep?

No, I had a weird dream. Kira said. She sat down at the table, the chair squeaking slightly as she sat. The good thing about being up early is that she could enjoy her mothers cooking before going to school. The smell coming kitchen was causing her mouth to water slightly, and she was curious to see what her mother was making this morning.

Oh really, what was it about? Her mother asked. She came out the kitchen with a plate of Belgian waffles and placed a giant slice on Kiras plate. It looked even better than it smelled. She placed a waffle on her plate then went back into the kitchen to grab some whipped cream, syrup, jam and butter. 

Juggling the items in her hand, she laid them out in the middle of the table next to the thin white vase, which held several indigo morning glories. Kira reached for the butter and jam first, pausing to look over the jam, loganberry, her favorite. 

As Kira slathered jam and butter on her waffle her mother returned from the kitchen placing several sausages on each of their plates, they were the patty kind and Kira was fairly disappointed at that. She preferred links, as they were easier to drench in maple syrup. She took her seat across from her daughter and they both ate with gusto.

Well, its hard to explain, I dont really remember it clearly. Mainly, I talked with a girl, she was very pale, and had this top hat

Oh, that reminds me, her mother got up and grabbed a piece of paper and handed it to her, That came with the top hat I placed next to you. Its from your father. 

The last bit was said with vitriol.

So, thats where it came from, she said reading the note. Her father saw the hat in San Francisco and knew that she would love it. Her feeling about the hat was half-right. Im having dinner with him tonight by the way.

Well, I wont be home tonight anyway. Her mother said cutting the second waffle she had placed on her plate.

Where, pray tell, will you be tonight? Kira said raising an eyebrow at her mother. This caused a deep crimson to spread across her mothers nose and cheeks.

Im having dinner with a friend if you must know.

Oh, is it a boy?

Yes. Her mother said stuffing a large piece of waffle in her mouth, syrup dripped down her chins. She wiped it off with a napkin.

Well good for you Mom. Just remember, make sure he wears prote

Shut up! I dont need to hear that from my daughter, and you should be getting to school. Her mother said clearing the table.

Alright, but Im happy for you. If you drink a bit too much remember just give me a call, and Ill pick you up. Also, I wont wait up for you tonight, she said smiling as she grabbed her backpack.

Go to school - now!	


So, you got something you want to tell me? Erin asked standing next to Kiras locker. She was wearing a tight red t-shirt that just barely covered her belly and had a silk screen of Marcus Garvey. Also, she was wearing a pair of black jeans that looked painted on, and as Kira found out this morning showed her thong when she sat down. She held her binder and the book for her next class at her side.

What do you mean? Kira asked feigning ignorance. She closed her locker and the two walked to their next classes, or rather what could be construed as walking as both had put on enough weight to where their next step was waddling. 

Dont try to fool me, I know you too well. Youre not a happy person, and yet here I see you all smiles and sunshine. Now either you got a new video game or its a boy. Now whats the deal? Erin asked as they passed through the throngs of students going off to their classes.

Goodness, why would it be between those two things? Im complex Ill have you know!

Yeah, yeah. So which is it?

Its a boy.

Anyone I know?

Yeah, he goes here. Kira said as they stopped in the hall in between their two classes.

Hmm, color me curious; which one of the fine gentleman here is your white knight?

Charlie Shadow. Kira said with a huge grin.

Oh, so more of a dark knight, but I gotta say not a bad choice. Bit 
surprising though, never figured anyone from that camp would break from their teat of Ainge.

Yeah, caught me off guard too, but Im happy. He is sweet, and oh 
that beard is just too gorgeous.

Well, youre a freak, and I gotta go to class. Im happy for you though, I hope everything works out. When are you guys going out?

Tomorrow, want to help me get ready?

Do I? Of course, Ill help you. You should ask Latoya to help too, Im sure between the two of us we can make you look fabulous.

I got work after school, Ill ask her then. See you later.

Work had been good for Kira. It introduced her to a bunch of interesting, smart, mature, and genuinely good people. Today, Latoya, Jolene, and Claudette were working the front. While David, Jack and Nico worked in the back. Kira was still on fries, although if needed she would hop on drive through which she had gotten good at. 

Kira had gotten to know each one of the crew well and has grown quite fond of them. Part of that maybe because all of the girls for the most part are heavy and she did not have to feel awkward about her size around them, and that the guys were all so sweet that she did not feel like they are looking at her as a disgusting blob. If she had a problem with anyone whom she worked with it was Claudette. 

Claudette was a theatre major at Fullerton and because she was French felt that gave her a license to be a huge bitch to everyone. Also, her being a tall and thin bitch in addition to being French and liking avant garde theatre did not help endear her to Kira. When Kira first met her, she told her that she looked like a sewer rat that had been doused with peroxide and then ran by a giant Russian intestine cleaner through a puddle of mud. 

As well as she spoke with vernacular of a poor peasant farmer whom fancied them self to be royalty. Within the day, she called Kira a cur no less than twenty-five times, Kira counted. Latoya restrained Kira from either grabbing Claudette by her bob hair doo and pushing her face in the fry cooker or unleashing a verbal barrage of insults that not only called attention to the Maginot Line and the French peoples poor hygiene but also the only war they could claim any amount of victory in they exaggerated their involvement. 

As Latoya reassured Kira that it was just Claudettes way and that once she gets to know her that she was very sweet, Kira felt her fists burning to punch Claudette in her cheese eating face. However, she had to admit that once she did get to know Claudette she was not all bad. Still Kira would love to hold her under the hot grease feeling her spindly limbs flailing for mercy, but only for five seconds.

Hey, Kira come back here for a minute. David yelled from the back. Kira dumped the recently finished fries into the bin, dashed some salt on them and headed to the kitchen.

Whats up David? She asked as him, Jack, and Nico were huddled over a counter.

Okay, we have a bet going, and were wondering if you want to get in on it? He asked.

This isnt like that episode of Seinfeld is it? If so, then Im out!

No, you have got to be kidding. Jack here couldnt last five minutes without making paste. In fact I hope you washed your hands after going to the bathroom Jack. Nico said.

Nico loved J-pop records, had her hair dyed purple and green that outside of work Latoya told Kira looked equal parts ridiculous and awesome, she was a math major at Fullerton, and was roommates with Latoya. On top of this all, Nico was fat with as much emphasis on the at as possible, and she reveled in her girth wearing the tightest most revealing clothes at any possible opportunity. 

When they went out one night while Kira, Latoya and Erin all dressed modestly to flatter their inflated figures, Nico wore a half shirt and daisy dukes. The shorts showed off the cellulite that formed on her thighs, which were modest, the tiniest hint of her butt cheeks could be seen at the bottom of the daisy dukes, and Kira could be damned if she did not think that Nico pulled them off. The halter left her belly, easily her most prominent figure, exposed to the entire world and it flopped over the waistband of her shorts and jiggled with every step she took, her cleavage strained the halter so much that Kira feared that if she made any involved movements it would rip to reveal her boobs to the world, and not even the cleavage or her lip piercing could distract from her prominent double chin. 

In her outfit, Nico turned heads with glances equally of disgust and awe, and shockingly she was not told to leave. If Kira was in the mind to learn she would have figured out from Nicos example that all it takes is confidence to pull off the look, but then she was waiting for a cop to arrest Nico for indecent exposure.

Ill have you know Ive once gone a whole month without punishing myself with pleasure. Not something I can repeat again because Nico you were so generous in bringing me back a collection of the finest videos from your motherland. Its given me carpal tunnel and my hands look like Im wearing a wookie costume. Jack said grinning widely.

Well, I do what I can. Plus, if it keeps you from leering and hitting on an innocent girl for a weekend then Ive done my one good deed for the millennia. Nico said.

Ok, enough you two, either **** or stop this whole takes two to tango ****. David said.

Come on David, we both know that I dont have a shot with the honorable Jack here. He has eyes for someone with a much larger ass than I have, and far be it from me to take such a catch from my roomie. Although, Ill have to set her up with someone soon if Jackie here wont find the heart to let his ovaries drop into some stones and ask her out. Seriously, you need to ask her out. Nico said bearing her teeth to Jack as he glowered at her.

Why is this all about me all of a sudden? Jack asked.

She is right you know, but anyway back to the original point I was trying to make. Kira, we three have a bet going, we are going to see which of us can eat the most Jaxs burgers. Winner gets fifty bucks from each of us and shift switch or pick up without any complaints. Figure thatd be something youd like to get in on? David asked.

First off, how would we do this? Second, when would we do this? Third, this is going to involve prison time, isnt it? Kira asked.

Wed all pitch in for half of the burgers and then wed get one of the night crew to front us on the other half. I was thinking wed do this Saturday or Sunday. And if by prison time, you mean Jack going to a bath house purposely dropping a bar of soap and having large hair Russian men treat him like a rag doll, then yes. David said.

Well, count me in. I could use one hundred and fifty dollars.

Youre kidding right; you are all going to lose. Im easily going to be the winner; I didnt get this by eating garden salads. Nico said pulling up her shirt and slapping her giant budda belly sending ripples through the golden fat

No you got that by eating a wooden boy and a cricket. Jack said.

Alright, Nico give me a call when were going to do this, I gotta get back to the front. Kira said walking back to the deep fryer and behind her Nico bumped Jack into the wall with her belly.

What did you guys talk about in the back earlier? Latoya asked as the two walked out into the parking lot.

They have a bet to see who can eat the most burgers and the winner gets one fifty and carte blanche over the others on getting shifts switched or covered. Kira said standing next to Latoyas Green Honda Civic. She looked over her friend, and noticed that Latoyas pant seemed tighter over her butt than they did. She figured Latoya would be in need of a new uniform soon, and she was glad that her uniform was not tight. She hoped.

Oh really? I think Ill have to talk to Nico tonight and have her include me in on this little bet. Latoya smiled, and Kira was wondering that if any of her clothes could handle her increased butt flab in tandem with an eating contest. However, at the same time she wondered if any of Nicos clothes could handle her eating anything given how tight they always were. She shrugged it off and just looked it as fifty more dollars she could put in her pocket.

Hey, I was wondering if you could do me a favor. See, tomorrow I sort of have this date, and I was wondering if you could come over before with Erin and help me get ready for it?

You have a date? Is he cute?

Yes. Kira said her cheeks turning a bit red.

Id love to help you, consider me there. You wanna grab a bite to eat?

Cant, I gotta have dinner with my Dad tonight. Kira said.

Good luck with that. Ill see you tomorrow then, and I hope you are prepared to lose your money to me. Aint no way you gonna beat me in an eating contest.

Hello miss, how may I help you? A tall matri'd asked. His bronze skin gave off the impression that he should be in movies, but the vest and the pencil thin moustache lead Kira to believe that he could not act to save his life.

Im meeting someone here. The Raous party. Kira said brushing her hair out of her eye.

Oh, yes. They said they were waiting on a third, right this way. He motioned for her to follow him and lead her to the table where her father and stepmother were sitting at. They had a bottle of wine sitting next to them and from what she could tell; her stepmother was on her second glass.

The waiter will be by in a few minutes to take your orders. The matrid said handing Kira a menu before he left. Kira looked over her father; he seemed to have lost weight, which seemed odd, as he was not fat or even chubby the last time she saw him. His face looked skeletal and the suit her wore had to be a size too big because he looked like he was getting lost in it. His hair now had more salt than pepper which as oppose to the alternative it is better than going prematurely bald. His eyes were covered in dark circles and his skin was covered in fake tan that failed to mask his porcelain color of his skin. In short, he looked awful.

Her father stood up and hugged her, his meager frame harsh against hers, and her stepmother extended a manicured hand. They both sat down and Kira looked over the menu. Her father smiled at her, and her stepmother finished her third glass of wine. Her stepmother was everything that her father looked for in a wife, not necessarily a woman but a doll easily posed and mollified. 

She had a jagged face and her lips artificially enhanced, the collagen seemed from Kiras point of view to glisten off her dark red lipstick. She constantly had a sour look on her face as if she was incredulous to everything or if being a tad vulgar looked like a withered sphincter. She covered her beady eyes in so much eye shadow it made her look like either a cheap prostitute or a high-class drag queen; again, it all depended on the occasion. Her body was thin, skeletal at the ribs and stomach, and her breasts were in no way god given. Her legs and thighs were slender and long and if one could qualify having an ass then they must not have any actual indication of what one looked like as she looked like an L when she sat.

Its nice to see you Kira. Youre looking well. Her father said smiling at her.

fed, you mean darling, her stepmother said bearing her teeth, and taking a sip of wine.

Now, we talked about being civil tonight.

Yes, we did, Im sorry Kira, you look lovely, she said half smiling.

Thanks, and you dont look so much like someone should be paying you to use those impressive feet of your to reach a state of euphoria, Kira said closing her menu.

Alright, girls! Stop. This is meant to be a nice dinner. Now, Kira, congratulations on getting into Cal State Fullerton. Youve worked hard and Im proud of you, if you need anything as far as books, tuition or rent money is concerned you need only call, her father said.

Thanks, Dad. Im good for the first semester as far as tuition is concerned I got a scholarship and the cal grants took care of the rest, but as far as rent is concerned. I could use a little to pay for a few months; that way I can focus on saving my pay checks for a rainy day. Kira said.

Oh, you got a job, Im so happy. Where at? Her father asked.

Jaxs, its a nice little job, the people I work with are really cool. Kira said.

Oh, so that explains it, Her stepmother said eyeing Kiras belly.

Dont make me say it again. Her father said shooting a harsh glance over at her stepmother.

So, how was Switzerland? Kira asked trying to clear the air, and to keep her anger in check.

It was beautiful, I rather like it in the winter, Im thinking about heading back after I take care of some business down here. Its even lovelier in the summer. Her father said, coughing heavily.

Are you okay? Kira asked.

Yeah, Im fine. Im just getting over a cold from a week ago, nothing to worry about. he said. The waiter approached and took their orders. Then the rest of the meal took place with the perfunctory catching up dialogue and her father telling her how the family is. An occasional cut at Kiras weight came from her stepmother, but she shrugged it off. She was more concerned with her fathers cough, which had progressively gotten worse throughout the meal. He barely touched his meal, eating only small bites when he did. Even those bites looked like they hurt him to do so; she wondered what kind of cold he had.

Hey sweetheart, can you have the valet bring the car around? I need to 
have a private talk with Kira. he asked, handing her the valet claim.

Sure, dont take too long, she said with a bored look on her face.

What do you need to talk to me about? Nothing serious, I hope. Kira said.

Unfortunately it is. Kira, Im dying, he said coughing.

What! You sounded okay yesterday! Kira exclaimed attracting the attention of the other diners.

Calm down. He said placing his hand on hers and motioning her to keep her voice down.

You cant be dying; you were fine last I saw you.

Im afraid I am.

What is it?

Stomach cancer.

When did this happen?

I dont know exactly, I just remember collapsing back on a walking tour in 
Switzerland and next thing I know the doctor is telling me I have stomach cancer.

Have you tried chemo?

They told me it wouldnt matter, at the stage its in, the radiation would kill me.

How long do you have?

About three months, tops.

Does Gianna know?

No, I havent told her. I wanted to talk to you first. See, Ive drawn up my will and Im afraid she wont be too happy with it. Im leaving all of my money to you. Its in a trust fund of course, but youll also get the house here. Shell get a small piece, and two of the vacation houses, but she has been trying to get me to make her the sole benefactor so she wont take this too well. Although, who gives a rats ass about what she wants, Ive been a terrible father to you, and I suppose this is my way of making amends. Hell, its been the only way Ive been a father to you, so I figure why rock the apple cart? He laughed and wheezed.

Will I see you?

No, I dont want you to watch me die. Im going back to Switzerland, a small village there to be exact. A quiet little place where no one will bother me. Im leaving Gianna somewhere along the way, and Ill die alone.

You dont have to She stopped realizing it would not matter what she said, he had made up his mind, and far be it for her suddenly to grow concerned about her father. Also, she could not think of any other way that a person would die. 

She just smiled, and said, I hope the sunset is beautiful.

He stood and kissed her on the forehead, thank you, I love you even if I havent ever shown it. Youll become a great woman, I know it. Hey, could you tell your Mom for me, and also tell her Im sorry. 

They hugged he seemed so fragile in her arms now. 

Of course I will. she said. 

I better get going before she becomes impatient. I need her in a good mood when I break the news. See you later kiddo. He grinned at the last bit. Then he walked out, his steps painful and labored; he stopped before the door placed a handkerchief to his mouth and hacked up his lungs for a bit. He pulled away the white cloth and she saw a puddle of crimson in the middle, she waited until her made it out the door and she went to get her car. That night she cried.


----------



## None (Aug 24, 2008)

*Part 6- "Death and Six Other Points of View" continued.*

Kira slept walk through most of her day, and tried her best not to think about her father. She rationalized that the best way to keep her mind off the sad news and from spiraling into depression was to plunge head first into her date tonight. She began going through her closet picking through outfits, finding what made her look good, what hid her figure the best, and what still fit. 

She told Erin and Latoya to bring over any clothing that might make her look good for her date tonight. After she settled on a few outfits from her closet, she made a sandwich and waited for Erin and Latoya to arrive. She had a funny feeling deep in her stomach and misinterpreted it as hunger, so she popped open a bag of chips and dug in.

Kira had polished off the bag of potato chips when she heard a knock at the door. She threw away the bag and washed her hangs off in the sink. She rushed to the door, a difficult task with her stomach so full, and opened it to see Erin standing her arms full of clothes and Latoya carrying a make-up box. She invited them in, and they all went to her room.

“Okay, so we have what? An hour or two to get you ready and looking gorgeous?” Erin asked laying the clothes she brought down on Kira’s bed.

“Yeah, he is picking me up at six. I probably should have suggested a later time.” Kira said.

“No that’s perfect. You don’t want a late date as your first, makes it awkward. A six o’clock date allows you to have dinner at a reasonable time, and there isn’t a lot of pressure at the end of the night. Know where he is taking you?” Latoya asked, 

“I haven’t the slightest idea. I guess I should have asked.” Kira said. The thought of the date had not fazed her, but now that she was talking about it, she was starting to feel nervous. It had been a long time since she had a date, and a long time since she had actually liked someone. The normal pre-date jitters plagued her mind, and having Erin and Latoya there did not help assuage her uneasiness.

“No, don’t worry. We’ll just dress you up casual fancy.” Erin said teasing Kira’s shoulder length hair.

“What does that even mean?” Latoya asked pulling open her kit.

“It means…” Kira began to block them out, and started thinking of the many ways she would look stupid tonight. First, she would make a pig of herself at dinner, then she would say something incredibly stupid, or maybe she would trip, or… The sheer number of things that went through her mind made her almost hyperventilate, but surprisingly while she was going over the tragedy that would be her date her body was following all the prompts by her two friends. Despite her being a zombie, the two girls managed to get her ready, and she was breath taking.

“I think Charlie is in for a treat.” Erin said smiling at Kira.

“He’ll be speechless; I imagine he’ll just rip that dress right off you then and there. Have fun, you look amazing.” Latoya said giving her a kiss on the cheek. 

Then she and Erin walked out leaving Kira alone to look at herself in her closet door mirror. Erin had straightened her hair and it fell softly on her shoulders and brought attention to her blue-green eyes. The make-up Latoya applied was tasteful and made her seem refined and not as if she was trying hard to impress her date. The outfit they settled on was a slinky black dress that called attention to her curves, but did not make her seem overly fat or that she had no idea how to dress well. 

Since the dress had a low cut in the back, they covered her with a cashmere sweater that made her elegant, but not over dressed, and most importantly was not that warm so she would not be sweating in the warm California evening. Topping it off she wore medium height heels, they brought her closer to Charlie’s eyes without being uncomfortable or making her look like a whore. Overall, she had to agree she looked good, and in a moment of boldness, she thought she looked darn good.

A ring at the front door interrupted her marveling at herself. She took a deep breath, grabbed her purse, and walked to the front door. She opened the door to see Charlie Shadow standing there tall as ever wearing a black button up shirt and matching slacks. He put gel in his hair and slicked it back in what he could guess was what men did to look fancy. He stood mouth agape at the sight of Kira. She smirked widely and asked, “Like what you see?”

“You look absolutely…words cannot describe how beautiful you look at this moment,” he said finally able to pick up his jaw. He extended his hand and Kira placed her hand in his as he led her to his car. He drove a black town car, a Chrysler, a car that was totally him she thought. He opened the door for her, and she admired the suede seats. He got in and they drove off.

“So, where are we going?” she asked fiddling through the dials on his radio, something she did as a test with anyone she dated. She wanted to know how controlling they were, and to her delight, Charlie did not care a bit for her cycling through his pre-sets. She settled on the last pre-set although she had no problem with the other five.

“Well, I thought we’d go get something to eat. I made reservations at The Recidivic, this new restaurant that opened a month ago,” he said.

“What kind of food do they serve?” She asked.

“Well, it’s a combo Italian Japanese restaurant, their sushi is good but their tortellini and chicken parmesan is what I imagine mafia dons eat for snacks.”

“Sounds great,” she said. They arrived at the restaurant and ever the gentleman Charlie opened the door for Kira after he parked. They walked to the front, and she noted that the exterior of the restaurant was done in a very sleek fashion with red contrasting with blacks. He held the door for her, and then went up to the matri’d and gave them his information. 

The matri’d a svelte blonde twenty-something who had a air of superiority to her as she led them to their table. Kira shrugged it off, not wanting to ruin her night, but she wanted to cut the haughty bitch down to size. They looked over their menus, and Kira thought everything looked delicious. She was having a hard time deciding but she eventually wound up choosing the Chicken Parmesan while Charlie ended up choosing chicken lasagna and they both shared an order of breadsticks.

“So, how was your day?” Charlie asked.

“It wasn’t bad, far from great though. How about you?”

“Pretty good, better now. Occam and I just hung out earlier doing a whole lot of nothing, and we concluded that we’re going to write a bunch of short vignettes that interconnect to a much larger movie. Then we’re going to film them and hopefully end up with something that doesn’t completely suck,” he said.

“That sounds fun, any room for a sexy blonde femme fatale in one of your vignettes, I’m quite a good actress, and with me in there it will fill your quota of tits,” she laughed.

“I’ll talk to Occam if we ever get to doing it, but I’ll write a part for you. You can be my mistress.”

“I like the sound of that, perhaps a scene or two in the bedroom,” she smirked.

“Perhaps, I’m sure as the director I’m entitled to some indulgences. I mean, I’m sure that Alfred Hitchcock was getting foot jobs from Cary Grant like he figured his feet would fall off.”

“So, I guess I have to ask what’s up with the scars on Occam’s hands.”

“I can’t really say, it’s a personal thing with him, and he doesn’t really tell anyone unless he trusts them.”

“I respect that, but can you at least tell me how he got the name Occam.”

“Well, it’s one of those trying to be ironic names, but actually are true type deals. See, his father was highly religious and he couldn’t accept that he got Occam’s mother pregnant. So, he’d make outlandish excuse after outlandish excuse to account for her being pregnant considering she was a virgin when they had sex. The best is how Occam puts it; his father was stinking drunk in some bar and shouted to the rooftops that his mother was going to give birth to the messiah. Of course, the actual answer was much more mundane which was simply if Occam’s father had bothered to buy a decent condom then he wouldn’t have to worry about getting his girlfriend pregnant. Then again who am I to judge a man who is thrifty?”

“That’s funny, well, how did you get your name?”

“Well, the Charlie part is easy, my name is Charles, and people have just been calling me that for as long as I can remember. The Shadow part came when I got to High School and Amy would tell me to stand behind her and give her shade. See, it’s not even remotely as interesting as his.”

“Well, I like it. Charlie Shadow, it has a ring to it.”

“Thank you, but enough about me. Tell me a bit about yourself. All I know is your work at Jax’s; you use to be a cheerleader, and are immaculately attractive,” he said and the waiter finally brought their orders.

“Hmm, not much to say aside from that. Well, my parents got divorced a couple of years ago, and I quit cheerleading a month or two after they got divorced. My mom took it bad, but she got back on track and now works as a chef at a restaurant a downtown. I like video games, as you know. I like to read, I always say novels, but I’m lying. I generally read comics, and I can’t remember the last novel I’ve read outside of school. I love to go to the movies and just veg out watching something with a bucket of pop corn and some sour patch kids. Sometimes I just drive out to some deserted field and just sit on my back staring at the sky, not necessarily looking at clouds but letting my mind go blank and forgetting my problems. 

"I try to go to concerts, but I every time I go some drunk guy either ends up trying to make out with me against my will or vomits on my shoes. I’ve given up on them, and most bands suck live anyway now. Once every month, I take all of the about to expire food and just eat them. Not like as a day’s meal, but just as a snack, and end up hating myself for it. I figure it’s not good to let the food go to waste, but still I end up sort of sick. I guess that is it, well except that I also have an unhealthy obsession with Nathan Fillion from Firefly.”

“Wow, that is a lot to process, but I think I might love you, yeah.” he said, and Kira noticed something at a table behind that had been bugging her the entire night. A pale man in a pink suit with short hair spike in the back who seemed to be looking at them the entire night, and the most disconcerting thing to her about the man is that sometimes she would look over and could swear it was a woman sitting there. She shook off the feeling to say something.

“Do you now. I mean I’m certifiable, you probably should run away right now, I might end up making myspace collages of us.”

“Well, you’ve changed my mind, good day.” he said mock standing up.

They both finished their meals, and Kira asked, “So, what do we do now?”

“How about some dessert, and then we go see a movie?” He smiled, and Kira’s fears from earlier were completely gone.

_Story continued in post 14_


----------



## Coop (Aug 25, 2008)

Good good. Keep it up.


----------



## None (Sep 13, 2008)

[*Author's Note:* Here is the penultimate chapter to the story, and brings things just before graduation. Again tried out a different type of opening for this part, hopefully it works, but I suppose it might not. Anyway, enjoy.]

*Part 7- “The Things That Happen Behind Mirrors”*

_He trifled through the rack looking for his size. Finding it, he took the coat from the rack. He looked it over taking note of the expert stitching, no doubt the work of the finest tailor in this fiefdom he thought. He then took stock of the quality of the leather; the cow’s hide that this material was taken from must have been the property of a king before its timely demise. He then noted the color, a deep caramel in between the tan marking that of a peasant and the dark brown almost black that marked a man as a personage of questionable means; it was the color befitting a dignitary, just what he needed. He then noticed the length, not short enough so that one might mistake him as a man out on the prowl for pussy on Saturday nights nor long enough for them to take him for a swindler or a vagabond.

The placed the caramel frock coat back on the metal rack and admired it. Staring at it, he thought of how well it would taper to his lithe frame when it comes into his possession. His frame is that of a man who tended to solve his problems not with fists but rather the cunning and guile of a fox. He then grabbed the price tag and found the coat has been marked down from the outrageous two-hundred and fifty dollars to the more reasonable yet still hefty seventy dollars. The diminished price he figured was due to the fickleness of fashion and that faux nineteenth century British was a few seasons ago. Not one for fashion he could not care less about being in season, and he thought that the way of which trends change with the wind was more to his advantage.

He shoved his tan fist deep in his left pants pocket searching for what he might have in the way of money. He pulls out his fist only to find lint and a torn and shabby looking twenty-dollar bill. He scratched his stubble trying to think of how to make the coat his without having to come up with fifty-dollars worth of trade or heaven forbid actual money. He despaired at his lack of funds and the frightening thought that he may not be wearing the coat out of the store. He then began to take in his surroundings to see that it was only him and a lone store clerk, a plump young hen ripe for the plucking, he thought. He thought of how easy it would be to put on the coat and walk out of the store, but then that was never his style, it was far too simple. Then he remembered the charm in his right pocket.

Clutching the charm and twenty in his right hand and the coat in his left hand, he walked up to the register without so much as a the tiniest sound. The woman did not notice him at first, giving him time to size her up. She had short brunette hair, and a Monroe piercing. She was a head shorter than he was, and only slightly heavier than him. He placed the coat on the counter attracting her attention. She looked up to see the tall thin man smirking at her; the smirk revealed his teeth of which she thought were far too pointy. 

“Will this be it?” she asked, removing the coat from the wooden hanger.

“That will,” he said clutching the charm and bill hard as his smirk widened.

She scanned the price tag and said, “That will be seventy five dollars and sixty-nine cents.”

“I’m afraid I’m a bit short,” he said, dropping the torn twenty on the counter.

“Then, I’m afraid I can’t let you have this coat,” she said, picking up the coat.

“Let’s make a trade.” 

“I’m sorry, this is a store. We only take money, or credit, but that is like money.”

“At least listen to the trade before you act so swiftly,” he said, opening his hand revealing a tiny jade figure that looked like the cross between a lion 
and a bear. 

“This is a figure given to Louis XVI by a wandering warlock, who gave it to him in trade for lodgings and a bit of food. He told him that the figure was special that it granted the deepest desire of the person holding it. Unfortunately, for Louis, the peasants revolted shortly after he received it and a peasant stole it during the storming of the palace. The figure then passed from hand to hand through the centuries until I found it in my travels. I humbly offer this figure that will grant the beholder their greatest desire and that twenty on the counter. What do you say?”

“Does that ever work?”

“You’d be surprised.”

“Really?”

“Yes, never underestimate the desperation that festers in a human being when they work in dolor for slave wages. Also, never discount the fact that human beings largely want everything for nothing. So, seeing, as I won’t convince you of this figurines power, what would it take to make that coat mine? Aside, of course, from paying you in full?”

“Tell me your name,” she smirked, and his face drooped for a second then resumed its sly composure.

“Why my name is Monsieur Thaddeus Robersian, Madame,” he said while taking a few steps back and gently bowing.

“No, tell me your real name.”

“Why, aren’t you a smart little girl? Very well, I’ll tell you, but that is worth far more than that coat,” he said, grinning and baring all of his sharp teeth.

“Well, what do you have in mind that would make up the difference?”

“A date, you have dinner with me at my humble abode and we’ll be even. I’ll tell you my name tonight while we dine.”

 “And what guarantee will I have that you won’t just take the coat and I receive nothing?”

“I’ll give you the figurine, while it has no power it will bind me to my word.”

“Okay, where do you live?” she asked holding the figurine close to her heart.

“In an apartment on 125th, and Lexington, apartment number 235. Come at six and do wear something nice,” he said, giving another foxy smirk. “And please no perfume.”

“I’ll have bells on.”

“No bells.”

“Alright, I have something in mind. It’ll knock you dead when you see it,” she said, not realizing the mistake she made. It was a shame really; she was quite a clever girl. Daniel Wednesday walked out of the store, now the proud owner of a fine new coat._

Kira woke up in a cold sweat; her dreams have progressively gotten stranger. All she could remember of the last one is how bad she felt for that poor girl. She threw the covers off her and got ready, today was a big day. Kira was about to become two hundred dollars richer, and quite a bit fuller than she ever had been she suspected.

After her shower, she looked through her closet for the appropriate outfit for such an occasion of extreme gluttony. She settled on clothing with a lot of stretch, although as she would soon find out the clothing was a great deal less elastic than she had hoped or remembered. She sighed, as she looked in the mirror at her embarrassingly too tight stretch pants and her shirt, which a week ago did a decent job of downplaying her sizable belly now hugged her like a second skin. She despaired at her reflection, and seeing her fat in the harsh morning light ruined her glow from her date on Friday with Charlie. 

It was amazing how easily her self-esteem could be torn down. She went to sleep basking in the warm afterglow of having some truly liking her to the crushing despair of realizing how fat she was. Then she did something she had not done in months, she walked into her bathroom and pulled out her scale from under the sink. She took a deep breath and then stepped on the plastic tormentor waiting for the demon output to show the crimson numbers confirming just how fat she was. She had not let out her breath when she looked down at the numbers and the truth was like a punch to the gut knocking the wind from her, and that in turn caused the number to rise, only slightly, but that was enough to put her at two hundred pounds.

She stepped off the scale stunned. She stumbled out of the bathroom and fell on to her bed. She sat face down in her pillow, her giant bubble butt hanging in the air straining the strength of her black stretch pants. She felt she was going to cry, but was interrupted by her cell phone ringing.

“Hello.” Her voice was faint.

“Kira, hurry on down to Jax’s we’re loading up the car with the supplies, and then heading over to Nico and my place,” Latoya said.

“I’m not going,” she said flatly.

“Why not?”

“I can’t.”

“Bull, tell me why you can’t go.”

“I just can’t.”

“Not good enough. Either you’ll meet up down here in ten minutes or we’re coming to pick you up.”

“Look, I just weighed myself, I finally hit two hundred pounds, and the last thing I need is to stuff my fat maw full of burgers.”

“Is that it?”

“What do you mean is that it? I’m a whale, I don’t need to be in a contest 
that is essentially me eating krill.”

“Ok, but answer me this. Do you think I look like a whale?”

“No, you’re gorgeous, but…”

“Does Nico look like a whale? Or Erin for that matter?”

“No, but Nico looks hot and Erin knows how to dress well.”

“Maybe so, but we’re all over two hundred easily. I don’t know if you’ve 
noticed but we’re all also putting on weight, and you don’t see any of us 
freaking out.”

“Yeah, but it looks good on you. You all look great big…”

“Well, why can’t you?”

Kira had not thought of that, and the question caught her off guard.

“Kira? You still there?”

“Yeah…”

“Look, come down, and hang out at the very least. You don’t have to 
be in the contest if you don’t want to. We’ll understand, but at least hang 
out.”

“Okay, I’ll see you in fifteen minutes.”

“That’s fine, but do try and hurry. I can’t guarantee Nico will wait much 
longer than that.” 

Kira arrived at the parking lot in ten minutes, and parked next to Latoya’s car. She got out and opened the back seat to see a very agitated Nico. Jack sat in the passenger seat and he was fiddling with the radio. Latoya looked back and smiled at Kira while putting the car into reverse. They rode in silence, all for different reasons. Nico did not speak because she was preparing herself for the challenge ahead. Latoya made it a policy to not talk while driving, said she was more likely to crash if her attention was divided. Jack for all his usual loquaciousness kept cycling through stations to find something good to listen to, and was afraid that if he spoke he might say something stupid blowing his chance at ever going out on a date with Latoya. Kira was silent because there was nothing really for her to say.

They arrived at Nico and Latoya’s apartment twenty minutes later. They each grabbed a cardboard box full of Jax’s burgers, and surprisingly each was still warm. Kira was thankful because she would hate to have been the reason for cold burgers; she felt that Nico would have stabbed her in the kidneys for that transgression as she already was looking at her angrily. Whether it was for being late or dropping out of the contest and thus making the pot fifty dollars lighter, Kira could not tell. 

David was sitting on the couch when he noticed the three well-fed women and Jack walking in carrying the boxes. He got up and took the two boxes Latoya carried and placed them on the area where the four of them would compete. Getting a better look at it, Kira was less than impressed it was just two fold out tables with chairs set up on both sides. However, she figured she had no right to complain, as she was not competing. Latoya and Nico sat on the left side of the first table while David and Jack sat on the right side of the second. Kira noted that Nico and Latoya sat in wooden chairs that at one point had arms, but she could tell they had been removed about twenty pounds ago. 

Kira helped black a box of burgers in front of each chair, and her box in the middle in case of a tiebreaker. Kira doubted it would come down to a tie, but still she thought it was nice to have way to decide a winner in the unlikely event. Latoya had told her she would act as a referee since she was no longer competing, but Latoya assured her that it the title was purely out of fun and that she would not likely be called to do anything except watch. Kira walked to the head of the second table and looked at each of the contestants to make sure they were ready. After each gave a nod, she lifted her arm high in the air; eight eyes watched her flabby arm intently waiting for it to drop. They blinked and her arm was at her side, each contestant threw off the cover on their boxes and proceeded to grab a burger.

Jack dug in furiously and ate burgers quickly, but by the third burger, his pace slowed considerable, and by the fourth, he had given up. Eyes were bigger than his stomach, Kira thought. David chose a smooth easy pace, and managed to get half way through his box before he relented. Six, not bad, but these amateurs didn’t stand a chance at two who’ve been training for something like this for their entire lives, Kira thought. With the two tourists out of the picture, she could focus on the actual competition.

The big belly Japanese girl and the ghetto booty caramel skin beauty each started off slowly taking their time to savor the first burger. They both knew that the two men would not be able to hang, and so they decided to enjoy the first burger like it should be. They both finished at the same time, and then they locked eyes. Latoya smiled and then as quickly as she did, she unwrapped her second burger and shoved half of it her mouth this caused Nico’s brow to furrow as she grabbed a burger ready to catch up to her nemesis. Latoya chewed meticulously, while Nico forewent masticating as much as possible preferring speed. 

Kira noted Jack’s rapped attention on Latoya as she moved onto her third burger; she preferred to not know what he was thinking while he stared at her chewing at a rhythmic pace. Nico was one burger ahead of Latoya and shoveling them as fast as she could, until her fifth burger where the flaw in her strategy became apparent, and he pace slowed considerably. Latoya noticed her competition slowing down and decided to use the opportunity to close the gap, and proceeded to shove the rest of her burger in her mouth and a quarter of her fourth while Nico struggled through her fifth. In the blink of an eye, the two were even and beginning to eat their sixth burger marking the half way point.

Two beads of sweat began to trickle down Nico’s forehead coalescing in the piercing on her left eyebrow. A look of panic came over her when she noticed that they each only had six burgers left, she feared she might lose. Something, however, she was not going to let happen and began to tear into the burger faster despite the protests from her belly. Latoya’s pace slowed a bit as well, but she was not ready to admit defeat, and while her belly was rock hard, she kept pushing food down. 

Latoya unzipped her pants once she made it to her ninth burger and her unencumbered belly surged forth spilling onto her thick thighs, and Jack’s eyes damn near fell out at the sight. However, all of their eyes bulged when Nico finished her tenth burger; her tight clothing finally had enough and all of the buttons on her shirt popped off collectively. Two hit the middle of the table, another two just fell to the floor causing audible pings as they did, and one at her impressive bust flew off hitting Jack in the cheek. Nico unfazed by her sudden exposure kept eating and her breasts jiggled hypnotically as she reached for another burger. 

On her eleventh burger, Latoya looked ready to give up and put down her burger while clutching her stomach. She slowly rubbed her taut gut and as she kneaded the fat she let out a giant belch, and plowed through the rest of her burger. Now, the two stuffed girls were on their twelfth and final burgers. They looked at each other in equal parts admiration and disdain. They both smiled and wrapped their arms around each their burgers at the same pace next to each other. They finished them at the same time, the both leaned back in mutual victory, and each stuffed to the rafters full of greasy burgers. They both were content.

“So, I take it you are both okay with a tie? Cause if you’re not we have more burgers…” Kira said.

“No more!” they both said in unison.

“Okay. Jack help Latoya to the couch so she can lay down and digest a bit. David help me get Nico to her bed, I hardly figure I can move her by myself,” Kira said.

“****,” Nico belched, “You!” The two helped the swollen Japanese girl to her feet and guided her as she waddled to her room, her breasts jiggling wildly with each step, and her belly rippling at the impact of her pudgy feet.

“You feel better?” Kira asked Latoya as she sat on the recliner in the living room watching an old kung fu movie on television.

“I feel amazing,” Latoya smiled.

“Really, you look pregnant,” Kira said.

“No, just fat.”

Kira laughed.

“So, are you still upset?” Latoya asked sitting up on the couch, an action that took more effort than she thought.

“I don’t know. I never thought I’d get to two hundred, it seems too much.”

“Well, you have two options, diet and exercise and deny yourself what the things you love to eat, or be happy with who you are and eat what you’d like. I’m not saying gain weight, but don’t be upset if you do.”

“I’ll have to think about it.”

“You will, but keep this in mind. Does the guy you’re seeing mind?”

“No, he doesn’t.”

“Well, there you go. Don’t worry about it, you look beautiful. Plus, a lot of guys dig us fat chicks,” Latoya grinned.

“Then why aren’t you with one of these guys?” Kira asked.

“Because… I like someone,” Latoya said, blushing.

“Like who?” Kira asked.

“Well, you kind of know him.”

Then Kira realized. “Oh, well why don’t you ask him out?”

“I can’t, I don’t even think he likes me like that.”

“Latoya, ask him out.”

“What if he says no?”

“Trust me, he won’t.”

Latoya dropped Kira off at her car, and then took off back to her place to sleep off the rest of the burgers. Kira hopped in her car and headed home, it was later than she realized. She arrived home to the smell of her mother cooking dinner, and by the scent, it was quite good. She walked in to see her mother and a man sitting at the table, laughing. It was the first time in quite a while she had seen her mother laugh like that. She placed her keys on the counter and made her way to the kitchen.

“Oh, Kira, sit down. There is plenty of food,” her mother said.

“It looks good,” Kira said, putting some green beans and fried chicken on her plate.

“It is good, your mother is a fantastic cook,” the man said.

“By the way, I’d like to introduce you to my friend, Daniel,” her mother said.

“Daniel Wednesday, it’s a pleasure to meet you Kira,” he said, smiling widely.

“Nice to meet you,” Kira said.

“He will be joining us at our celebratory dinner after your graduation next week. That isn’t a problem is it?” her mother asked.

“Of course not, I look forward to it, Mr. Wednesday,” Kira said, forcing a smile.


----------



## outroducin (Sep 15, 2008)

This was actually a really good story, and should get more comments....way to go!, hope to read more from you!


----------



## None (Sep 15, 2008)

outroducin said:


> This was actually a really good story, and should get more comments....way to go!, hope to read more from you!



Thank you very much for your kind words, sir. The finale to the story will be probably be written by late September at the very earliest, most likely mid October as it will probably be longerish than the last three parts.


----------



## None (Dec 26, 2008)

[*Author's Note: *Finally finished the story. Took a lot longer than I expected, but for anyone who is interested here it is. Enjoy.]

*Part 8- “The Edge of it All”*

_The man dressed in a manner as not to attract attention. He wanted to blend into a crowd, but the writing on his business card was plastered all over his face, &#8216;David Kobane, World Class Notary Public’. 

His attempt to be incognito was wearing a muted grey suit, a skinny white tie and brown loafers. The loafers themselves were scuffed a little on the right and had spots of shoe polish that Kobane forgot to remove. In his left hand, he carried a plain brown brief case that he kept close to his chest. Some would say that something so commonplace did not merit the trouble, and Kobane would reply with an old adage his pappy told him as a child about books and book jackets.

Kobane hurried across the crowded Chicago Street pushing his way through the sea of denizens on their way to work. He paused in an empty doorway to heat up his hands that had numbed a bit due to the winds picking up. Once the feeling was back in his hands, he shoved his way to a small bistro to make his meeting, of which he was late, or early depending on one’s perspective on the subject. 

He finally reached the bistro and pushed open the door. Red faced he stopped and scanned the tables for the man he was to meet. He spotted the man, straightened his tie and walked gingerly to the table.

The small man Kobane was meeting wore a tweed suit with tiny black patches on the elbows. He ran his fingers along the tip of his handlebar moustache as he made eye contact with Kobane. If the saying goes for the brief case then it goes double for the small man in the tweed suit. As Kobane took a seat the small man picked up the saucer that held his green tea, with pinky extended, he took a small sip of the liquid. He placed the cup back in the saucer and back on the table. Then he took the napkin from his lap and wiped off his mouth.

The small man raised his hand, Kobane gave his, and they shook.

“What’s good here?” Kobane asked.

“Wouldn’t know.” The small man smiled.

“That’s a shame. Should we begin then?”

“Why not? Do you have it in the case?”

“Yes.” Kobane said lifting the brief case and tapping it twice on the side for emphasize.

“And it will hold up?” The small man asked and then sipped his tea.

“Iron clad.”

The small man placed the cup back in the saucer and said, “Good. How much do you want for it?”

“A billion in gold and a ride off this eternally forsaken rock.”

“That can be arranged, but won’t you miss it?”

“Would you?”

“I suppose not, but then again I’m not one for sentimentality.”

“Me either.”

“You have a deal.” The small man said as he pushed out his chair and shook Kobane’s hand to seal the deal. Kobane handed over the brief case. 

“Your ride and gold will be here Tuesday. Our business is concluded.” The small man said as he walked out the bistro. 

“Well, it was good while it lasted. Hmmm, I think I’ll have the steak Panini.” Kobane thought looking over the menu.

“…You look like the perfect fit for a girl in need of a tourniquet…”_

Kira bolted up and slammed her alarm clock. She rubbed her eyes to get rid of the sleep and looked at the time, 10:00 am. She stared at the outfits hanging on the outside of her closet, one a maroon robe and matching cap, and the other a white button up shirt, black dress slacks and a black vest. She swallowed deeply and hoped that they all still fit. She ran to her bathroom, quickly undressed and hopped in the shower.

She toweled herself off and wrapped the towel around her head. Naked she stared at herself in the mirror for the first time in what seemed like an eternity. She noticed she was forming another chin, she ran her fingers down her chin to make sure it was real, when she hit resistance she had to concede it was. 

She puffed out her cheeks, and as she did, she realized it’d never get that bad. She turned her attention downward to her breasts which sat heavily on her belly, she hefted each in her hands and let them drop on her stomach, the sound frightened her, but smiled at the fact that they finally grown some. She turned around to see the damage behind her.

Her shoulders and back were now covered in a solid layer of adipose and she winced at the rolls forming. She quickly turned her attention to her butt and realized that her hips had finally grown some to offset the awkwardness of her butt, but it was still fatter than it was wide. She turned around and looked at the still biggest part of her. 

She sighed as touched the mark that was left on her belly from her jeans, she had since taken to shoving her belly inside her jeans so it wouldn’t hang out the bottom of her shirts. As she examined the mark, she noticed she was forming a roll at her belly button, what Latoya called a double belly. She extended her index finger and pushed it in her belly button, two joints. Her thighs remained the same surprisingly; they still touched but no more than they did already.

She stared at herself for a little while and finally she thought, “What’s the point of being desolate at my figure. Latoya had a point; I do not intend to diet because that is far too awful. I suppose, I can grow to love this,” she picked up her belly with both hands and let it drop, eight seconds. She looked over at the clock over her bathroom door and realized she had wasted a lot of time sulking. She went into a flurry getting her hair and makeup done. Once she finished she ran out and put on her first outfit, it still fit, which took a lot of stress off her mind. She grabbed her robe and cap and jetted out of the house.

“Well, Mr. Shadow, I must say you look absolutely debonair.” Erin complimented Charlie Shadow in his monochromatic attire, a black dress shirt, black slacks, and a black pork pie hat with red trim, black loafers shined to perfection and a sleek red tie.

“Why thank you, Rustler, and if I may, you look positively radiant.” He said taking off his cap, bowing and extending his hand. Erin placed her hand in his and he gave it a courteous kiss. He placed his hat back on his head and admired Erin’s black dress with flora white print and black heels. Her makeup done up exceptionally well, he thought.

“You flatter me. So, where is your girlfriend?”

“Late as usual I suspect.”

“If there is one thing you gotta love about that girl is her punctual unpunctuality.”

“If I had to love one thing about her, I doubt that’d be it.”

“Of course you wouldn’t,” Erin said rolling her eyes and turning her back. She squinted and noticed Kira running toward them in the distance, “Speak of the devil.”

Charlie turned and smiled wide at the presence of his girlfriend. Kira reached them glistening a bit and slightly out of breath.

“Man girl! You look hot. Have a little sexy librarian thing going, dontcha?” Erin said giving her friend a hug.

“Shut up!” Kira said blushing.

Charlie stared tight mouthed. Erin jabbed him with her elbow, “Charlie this is the point where you pay her a compliment and seem like you know what you’re doing.”

“Oh, sorry. It’s just there are no words…for how beautiful you look right now,” he said as he walked up to her to give her a kiss.

“That’s adorable, and as much as I’d love to sit here watching you two make out all day, if you hadn’t noticed we’re a bit late to our own graduation. To not be chewed out by one of the many stick up their asses teachers I believe we should retire to the gym.” Erin said.

“That’s probably a good idea.” Kira said. Charlie took Kira’s hand in his and the three walked to the auditorium to get to their places. Charlie and Kira broke hands once inside, but before he had to leave, he leaned in and said, “You ready?”

“As I’ll ever be.”

“Don’t worry you’ll do great. Just remember open with a joke.” He gave her a kiss on the cheek and went to find his place in line. Kira found Mr. Graithe near the exit to the field. He was wearing a maroon robe, a gold hood, and a maroon motor board. He gives Kira his usual half-smile.

“Ms. Raous.” He nods his head to her.

“Mr. Gaithe.” She curtsied.

“You know how this is going to go; you’ll go on after the guest speaker. I’ll introduce you.”

“Okay.” She said her nervousness showing a bit on her face.

“Don’t be nervous.” He said touching her shoulder. “If you do end up messing up, you won’t have to see these people ever again.”

“Thanks, that helps.”

“Alright, we have to head out.” 

Kira followed Mr. Gaithe to the stage where she found a seat close to the podium. She bit down on her index finger to calm her nerves. The rest of the faculty assembled on the stage and the students spilled out of the gym onto the field. Row by row filled up with family members in the bleachers watching and snapping photos. Once everyone settled down the principle, Mr. Aldina stepped up to the podium.

“I’m glad to see all of you here today, and I welcome all of your family and friends to the graduation of the class of 2008. I’m very proud of all of you for all the hard work you’ve put in to get here today. Make no mistake graduating is no easy task and you all should feel a immense sense of accomplishment for arriving at this point. I have had the pleasure of getting to know this class over the years and I have never met a finer class of graduates in my tenure as principle here at Samuel Chase. Enough of me though, I’d like to introduce a very special guest speaker, Mr. Jimmy Smits.”

From behind the stage, a tall man walked up the steps. His hair slicked back and his goatee trimmed neatly. He wore a white suit with a dark purple shirt and a white tie. He approached the podium and removed his expensive sunglasses. He licked his lips and removed some cue cards from his breast pocket.

“I see all of these happy young faces and it reminds me of my youth. You all are &#8216;bout to embark on an extraordinary journey…”

As Kira sat there listening to more platitudes from a second rate actor she thought of the week leading up to this moment.

*Monday*

“Last business of the day; the final.” Mr. Gaithe said producing a collective groan from the class. Kira sat in the back bored, and counting the minutes until second period. Erin stealthily filed her nails. The rest of the class began chattering on why there shouldn’t be a final and urging Mr. Gaithe to be cool for once.

“Enough!” He shouted causing the class to clam up and Kira to sit up straight. “Good. Now your final will be a take-home test. It is thirty pages. I will hand it out and then it is in your hands, there will be no questions answered regarding the final. Best of luck to you all, it will be due Wednesday at the beginning of class.” 

Mr. Gaithe walked down the rows counting out finals and distributing them. 

“Before you leave there is a sign-up sheet in the back to bring in items for a party on Wednesday, take advantage of it otherwise I will find work for us to do.” Mr. Gaithe said as the bell rang. Students ran to the door, each one stopping to place their name under an item. Mr. Gaithe walked to the back to cut off Kira from leaving.

“Ms. Raous, I need to talk to you for a moment.”

“But, I’ll be late for my next class.”

“Don’t worry, I’ll write you a pass.” Mr. Gaithe took a seat opposite Kira.

“Okay, so what did you need to talk to me about?” Kira asked putting the final in her backpack.

“How would you like to give a speech at graduation?”

“I wouldn’t like that at all.”

“Come on, be serious this is a great opportunity.”

“Be that as it may. Wait, why me?”

“I will level with you. Someone dropped out and our esteemed principal has tasked me with finding a replacement. I personally do not care, the sun is going to be horrid and I would prefer getting it done as soon as possible. However, Mr. Aldina wants another student speaker and thus here I am. I asked you because you are smart, as hard as you try to seem otherwise, you are. Also, you have a healthy cynicism and that will give balance to the other speeches will most likely be trite platitudes and pontificating on the glory of high school.”

Kira sat there thinking.

“Okay, I’ll do it.”

“Fantastic. E-mail me your speech so I can proof it by Thursday.” Mr. Gaithe said getting up from the seat and heading to his desk. Kira followed him. He wrote out a pass for her, and handed it to her. She left his room in a hurry.

Kira rested her head on Charlie’s chest as they laid on her bed listening to music. She readjusted herself and snuggled tighter. As she moved he slid his hand onto her belly and began massage the juicy fat rolls.

“I think I made a huge mistake.” she said.

“How’s that?” He asked as his hand stopped massaging her rolls.

“I agreed to give a speech at graduation.”

“Really?”

“Yeah.”

“That sounds wonderful.”

“Does it?”

“It does. Why wouldn’t it?”

“I don’t know. I’m nervous; I may just tell Mr. Gaithe to find someone else. I mean what if I stutter or forget what I’m going to say. More to the point, what am I going to say?”

“You should do this. It’ll be good for you. As for what to say, speak from your heart. That’s all you can do. Only thing you shouldn’t do is lie.”

“That is actually pretty sensible.”

“You know what they say about guys with beards, don’t you?”

“I’m afraid I don’t.”

“We can throw thunderbolts from atop of mountains.” They laughed and Kira stared into his eyes. She smiled and gave him a kiss.

Nothing happens on Tuesdays, except for writing, which Kira happened to do in the nude. Out of respect, let’s skip to Wednesday.

Miss Saurekbi checked the clock and smirked. While, her two prisoners certainly had outgrown their standard issues ove the past eleven weeks, the warden herself had outgrown her chair. Miss Saurekbi pushed out her chair and pressed hard on the arms to propel herself from her now too small computer chair. On her feet she awkwardly sauntered over to the two girls unaccustomed to her new shape, she nearly tripped when she walked to the white board.

Correcting her balance her new pooch popped out from under her white cotton button up showing a generous helping of tan belly flab. Pulling down her shirt to hide her new plushness she blushed a little. Now in proper order she spoke to the two bunkies. 

“Well, girls it looks like you’ve survived your sentence. I know what you’re thinking the week isn’t over, but luckily for you I have to help set up for your graduation and thus I can no longer watch you two during lunch. Therefore, you’re free, but before you leave listen well. 

“Now I know you didn’t agree with me about the duration, the reasons, or the company, but I think it has done you both a world of good to realize that life isn’t fair. See, life isn’t fair because if it was, I wouldn’t have to deal with two unruly girls who make learning impossible for the other students, and you wouldn’t have had to spend the last few weeks in here during lunch. I hope you take this to heart and learn to behave. Now leave. I’ll see you both tomorrow.”

The two girls slowly extricated themselves from their plywood cells and exited the classroom. Miss Saurekbi waddled over to her desk and leaned against it her now shelf booty knocked over a cup full of pens and pencils. She cursed and bent down to pick up the mess as she bent over she heard a loud tear and a gently breeze could be felt on her teal panties. She laughed as she picked up the last of the pens and felt the back of her black skirt. 

She turned beat red and thought, _“Good thing I ordered a larger robe for graduation. Jeremy warned me this could happen, and I thought he was just talking dirty.” _

She went to her desk and pulled out a mirror she used to do her make up in the morning to check the damage. As she saw the tear and her colossal ass free from the nylon prison of her skirt, she smirked and gave it a playful slap. 

_“He’ll buckle at the knees when I tell him this happened tonight,” _she thought.

Outside the classroom, Amy stopped Kira before she could rush out the side entrance. Kira, startled at the tiny girl’s hand being able to arrest all of her bulk, was shocked to see Amy’s hanging out of her Minutemen t-shirt. Kira had long since given up on her plan to make Amy fat, partly out of apathy and partly because of her relationship with Charlie. However, it became abundantly clear that what she said to Erin all those days ago was true.

“Look, I know you’ve been going out with Charlie Shadow and everything. That’s cool and all. I think I’ve been a bit of a bitch to you.”

“You think?” Kira interrupted.

“Okay, I have been a bitch to you, but to be fair you were one to me first.”

“Yeah, I know. I’m sorry about that.”

“It’s okay. I know a lot of that went with the whole high school clique bull ****, but from here on out. I’d like extend a truce.”

“That’d be nice. A little late, but nice.” Kira put out her hand and Amy shook it.

“Yeah, yeah. Anyway, after graduation I’m throwing a party and I’d like for you to come with Charlie.”

“I’d like that. Mind if I invite some friends?”

“Sure, invite whoever. If you really want to get on my good side, invite someone who can,” she put out her thumb and pinky and knocked back her head, “That’d be much appreciated.”

“I’ll see what I can do.”

“Alright. I’ll see you Friday night, 11pm. Charlie can give you directions.” Amy said walking the opposite direction. Kira squinted to notice the little shimmy her ass gave off as she walked away.

“You’re ****in’ kidding me, right?” Erin exclaimed. She put the magazine she was flipping through back on the counter and turned to Kira.

“I assure you, I am not.” Kira replied looking at the back summaries of two novels that she was debating between buying.

“This doesn’t make any sense. Doesn’t she hate your guts, and mine by association?” Erin asked sitting next to Kira on the bench parallel to the magazine racks.

“I guess she felt the need to bury the hatchet, and for a change not in the back of my skull. I don’t mind. It makes sense since I’m dating one of her friends and after summer she’ll probably never see me again.” Kira said scrunching her nose at the decision between the two books.

“When you put it like that… but do we have to go?”

“You don’t, but I’d like you to come with us. Plus, I’m going to see if Latoya and Nico want to go. As well, I’ll ask Jack to buy us some social lubricant, so worse comes to worse you just get soused. Besides, it’s not like we had anything planned anyway.”

“I really need you to stop making so much sense, your destroying our natural paradigms.”

“I’ll try.” Kira replied still unsure which book to go with.

Erin popped off the bench causing her blouse to rise revealing her thong. Kira smirked and slapped her colossal backside with the book in her left hand. Erin shot a glance at Kira and said, “Looks like you made your choice. Now can we go and get something to eat. I got a figure to keep up you know.”

“Alright, fatty. I wouldn’t want you to sit on me with that monster booty; it’s liable to crush my ribs to powder.” Kira gave Erin a devilish smile.

“For that you’re paying, and I’m ordering extra.”

Kira sighed and the two made their way to cashier to pay.


*Thursday*

Kira listened to the rhythmic sizzle of the grease frying the sliced potatoes. The sizz, crackle, sizz, sizz, crackle, pop. Focused on the hot gold rippling, her head began to bob in unison with the sizz, crackle, pop. 

She sidestepped to the counter next to the grease traps, and slowly she began to bang on the edge of the hard metal counter. Tap, thump, tap, thump thump, pause, tap, tap, tap, thump. 

From the kitchen, she heard a wrap on the hood of the grill, bam, boom, bam, boom, boom, bam. 

A stomp, clap came from the drive through, stomp, clap, clap, stomp, clap, and stomp. 

Sizz, crackle, tap, bam, boom, pop, stomp, clap, boom, sizz, thump, tap, tap, crackle, clap.

A soft hum came from the front counter, hum, um, um, hum. “Yes I’m Lonely. Wanna die. Yes! I’m lonely, wanna die! If I ain’t dead already. Girl you know the reason why! In the morning wanna die. In the evening wanna die. If I ain’t dead already, girl you know the reason why! My mother was of the sky! My father was of the Earth! But I am of the universe. And you know the reason why! I’m lonely, wanna dieeeeeee!”

“You’re all going to be dead if you don’t stop it with the noise.” Bianca said creeping up behind Latoya stopping her singing and her cleaning of the front counter. Red faced and out of breath, Latoya turned to see a visibly upset Bianca slowly tapping the front of her foot causing her heels to cackle.

“Oh, sorry, Bianca, we we’re...um.” Latoya said.

Bianca sighed, “Why am I hearing an banging and stomping, and all sorts of nonsense all the way in my office?”

“I’m sorry, boss, I thought since we didn’t have anyone in the dining area. We could have a little fun.” Kira said coming to Latoya’s aide and to throw herself on the fire she started.

“Fun? You think that work is suppose to be fun?”

“No, it’s becoming abundantly clear it isn’t.”

“Watch it.”

“Sorry.”

“Look, you are new, and if you going to take the weight for this then I’ll let you off with a warning. Next time I’m writing you up.” Bianca said pointing a finger at Kira and then walking back to her office. Latoya let out a sigh and relaxed herself. She pulled down her shift to cover her belly that was left exposed after the shock of being snuck up upon. She walked over to Kira with a stern look.

“You shouldn’t have done that?”

“It’s not a big deal. It was my fault anyway.”

“Still, you should have let me carry it.”

“Sorry, couldn’t do that. I could never let someone take the blame for my actions.”

Latoya smiled, and her head dropped to her palm, “I’m just being motherly now, aren’t I?”

“A little bit.” Kira laughed grabbing a rag to help her finish wiping up the counter.

“Oh yikes. I didn’t think that’d happen til I was complaining about swollen ankles, or I hit menopause. Either way.”

“S’okay. I’ve appreciated your help, advice…and just being a friend, you know.”

“I have too. But its irritating too, I'm sure. Something we all have to endure until one day you’re done with the small time.”

“Yeah, I know.”

“Exciting?”

“Nauseating.”

Latoya laughed, “How’d I know that’d be your reaction.”

“Because you’re not stupid, and I’ve expressed my distaste on a number of occasions.”

“How’s your speech coming anyway?”

“Little bit left to finish.”

“That’s good. I look forward to hearing it.”

“Oh, you’re not really coming are you?”

“And miss your bony ass walking up there and get your diploma, not on your life. Don’t worry I’ll make sure Nico dresses tastefully.”

“That reminds me with all this talk. My former arch nemesis invited me to her after graduation party, want to come?”

“That punker girl Amy?”

“Yeah.”

“Going to be a lot of those leather jacket wearing, patches poorly put on, liberty spike having mongoloids?”

“Most likely, but Erin, Charlie will be there, and me. Plus, you could always work up some nerve and ask Jack to go out with you.”

“Shut up about that. He is going to say no.”

Kira smirked, “If you’re going to be that way…” 

She dropped the cloth and ran to the kitchen with Latoya doing her best to stop her to no avail. Slightly out of breath she sidled up next to Jack who was in the middle of making a spicy chicken sandwich. Startled he put on too much mayo.

“Blast it!” He exclaimed, “Thanks Kira.”

“Looks like another for the garbage disposal.” Kira said with Latoya grabbing her arm trying to get her to stop with her plan.

“Hear that Nico?” He yelled, as Kira turned her head to the grill, and like the wind the pudgy Japanese girl disappeared, only to appear like a fat ninja snatching the mayo covered sandwich. 

Nico’s t-shirt had become uncomfortably tight and spilled out the bottom revealing the tiniest hint of her belly button, beige flesh poked out between the buttons. Her belly looked more like a wedding cake than a muffin and spilled out wildly over her black Dickies which she had to keep shut with a heavy duty clothes pin. She smiled with a mouth full of chicken and mayo chubby cheeks looking ready to burst and said, 

“Jack, your incompetence is doing my body wonders. Danke.” She said slapping her colossal gut, and just as quickly as she appeared, she vanished along with the remains of the sandwich.

“So, what did you want Kira.” He said wiping his palm over his face and finally he noticed Latoya. 

He smiled widely, “Hey, Latoya.”

“Hey.” She said meekly.

“See, this is kind of what I needed to talk to you ab…” Latoya jabbed Kira in the ribs.

“Don’t.” Latoya said firmly.

“Don’t what? Look, make it quick, we don’t want Bianca coming back out here and chewing us all out.”

“Come on, Latoya. Ask.” Kira said still rubbing her side.

“Hey, Jack, one of Kira’s friends is having a post-grad party and I, we were wondering if you’d like to go with me, I mean us.”

“Uh, yeah sure, just, you know, let me know all the information.” He said smiling and looking away.

“This is so cute!”

“Shut up!” Latoya and Jack yelled in unison.

“What’s that smell?” Latoya asked.

“Oh, ****, I forgot about the fries.” Kira said running out of the kitchen. Jack and Latoya’s heads both fell to their hands at the same time. They laughed at the coincidence and went back to work.


----------



## None (Dec 26, 2008)

*Friday*

“…And now I’d like to introduce our other student speaker, Miss Kira Raous.” Mr. Gaithe said snapping Kira back to the moment. She gathered up her notes and made her way to the podium. 

“Just remember, you’ll never see half these people ever again,” Mr. Gaithe whispered to Kira in an attempt at encouragement. Kira looked out at the sea of faces, of her classmates, of friends, and of family. She swallowed hard and licked her bottom lip.

“I know what some of you are expecting, a speech of me slamming and denouncing high school. Not being one to disappoint, I’d like to get that out the way. I hate you all and I hope horrific things happen to you. 

"Realistically, you have all made the experience miserable for someone in some way that they will never get over. I will own up that I’ve probably slighted most of you in some way over these past four years, and for that I am sorry. They say the first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem, but I figured I’d go straight to step nine.”

“Everyone sitting in a chair under this hot summer sun should be proud. Proud that you made it through a painful boring and tedious yet easy experience. Honestly, if you know of any friends who aren’t sitting beside you, next time you see them I want you to punch them in the nose for being a brain dead ham’n’egger. 

"However, this isn’t a time to be sitting in smug satisfaction. Over the summer before most of you go to whatever post-education you’ll be entering I want you to read some classic literature, see a movie other than the newest Shia LaBauf garbage, travel, do something to broaden your horizons. Become real people when you go away, and not just some hump using a BA as an excuse to commit lecherous activities.”

“Parents, I know you’re all worried about your children going out into the real world all alone, don’t be. Will we mess up, make mistakes and get in way over our heads? Yes, but that is the beauty of being alive. I’ll leave you all with the words of the immortal Joe Strummer, &#8216;If you’re after getting the honey, hey. Then you don’t go killing all the bees. You don’t! Go killing all the bees…’

Kira walked away from the podium, and sat down in her chair.

The four of them sat in a crowded Mom’n’Pop Italian joint downtown, ass to elbows with the yuppies and hipsters. Kira remembered when it was just her, her Mom, and her Dad. She looked across the table at Charlie and scrunched her nose. 

He nodded and drank from his water glass. As he did a twenty-something man dressed in uncomfortably tight jeans and wearing a Carebear t-shirt backed out of his chair causing Charlie to spill water on his black suit jacket. Kira wondered why they bothered with the place anymore when the aroma of the kitchen caught her nostrils and reminded her of the incomparable gastronomical experience she was about to encounter.

Mr. Wednesday pulled out a monogrammed handkerchief from his inner coat pocket and handed it to Charlie before he could reach for his napkin.

“Thank you, Mr. Wednesday,” Charlie said accepting the handkerchief pausing to note the softness.

“Not a problem, Charlie. By the way call me Danny, Mr. Wednesday makes me feel like I’m at work.”

“And what do you do exactly, Mr. Wednesday?” Kira asked peering over her menu.

“Oh, honey, that was… a great speech. I’m very proud of you.” Kira’s Mom interupted to avoid conflict. She smiled and continued to look over the grease stained menu.

“Yeah, knocked em’ dead, kiddo,” Mr. Wednesday winked and took a sip of his pilsner. Placing the mug back down table, he wiped the moisture on the checked table cloth and asked, “So, kids, what’re you doin’ after this?”

Kira smiled and laughed. Then looked down at the table. 

Charlie chimed in, “Oh, one of my friends is having a little get together this evening to celebrate this milestone in our lives. I figured I’d have Kira accompany me, if that is alright with you, Karen.” 

“Will there be drinking?”

Charlie grinned, “Not anymore than your average high school party.”

They all laughed. “That’ll be fine just make sure you call me if you need a ride. What time do you think you’ll be home?”

“I wouldn’t wait up.”

“I didn’t plan to.” Karen smiled as the waiter approached the table to take their orders. The four ordered, and largely ate in silence. Once they finished their meals Karen gave Kira the graduation present she bought her, and then Kira and Charlie left to meet the gang at Jax’s parking lot. Karen and Mr. Wednesday finished their drinks, paid the check and left to do what it is grown-ups do.

A black Prius pulled up next to the curb, a little too close as was usual for Kira. A grey Ford Expedition parked behind her. Kira shifted into park and turned off the engine. She looked at Charlie in the passenger seat and half smiled. He put his hand on her shoulder and gently massaged the tension out of it. He opened his door and stepped out to help Jack carry the supplies out of the back of Latoya’s car. Kira watched them walk along the side of the SUV carrying boxes and plastic shopping bags. She checked her hair in the car mirror and then opened the door. Erin ran up behind her and jumped on her back.

“Hey, cut that **** out, you’ll rupture a disc in my back.” Kira said trying to throw her off her back causing her to land on her butt.

“Was that a fat joke?” Erin asked as Kira extended a hand to help her up.

“Was it? Anyway, it’s a good thing you didn’t land on your head, not as much cushioning. Could have ended up with brain damage.”

“Oh haha, you’re a regular Female Bill Hicks.” Erin said rubbing her cheeks.

“Hey, you two want to stop reenacting the L Word and take this bag, so I don’t drop it.” Jack yelled struggling to juggle the bag of bottles and the box of Heineken. Kira ran and grabbed a bag out of his hand. Erin took on from Charlie to lighten his load.

Kira stared at Nico’s outfit as they walked down the street and asked, “Nico, is that a shirt or a dish rag?”

“What you don’t like?” Nico stopped and pouted. Then she pulled down her shirt over her belly to show the print, &#8216;There are people starving in Africa, instead of waste, give me your leftovers.’ 

To complete her outfit she wore thigh high boots and daisy duke cut-offs, her tan belly overhang obscured the top part of them. As they kept walking to Amy’s house, her shirt slowly rode up over her belly again.

After walking a block, the six of them walked up the steps of the porch and Charlie balancing the case on his knee knocked heavily on the door. Amy opened up wearing a tube top that showed off the new tattoo on her belly, an anarchy symbol. Kira looked over and noticed Nico’s eyes widening, she wondered if it was some sort of jealousy or lust. She finished off the bag of Cheetos that she was carrying and crumpled it up as she smiled and led the six inside the house.

“Hey, Dyke face, where do you want us to put down the libations?” Charlie asked.

“Just set them down on the table in the dining room, douchebag.” Amy said opening up bags of chips and pouring them into bowls in the kitchen.

Kira looked around at the house, a typical Orange County home. The eggshell white walls with pictures of family hung next to the random piece of contemporary art. The hard wood floors had been freshly waxed and cleaned. Art deco interior, with matching sets of furniture placed in proper fung Sui. A portrait of the family over the mantle and fireplace, Kira laughed looking at Amy so many pounds lighter, thinking _"they’ll need to replace it at the rate she is adding pounds."_

A flat screen HDTV with top of the line surround sound was hooked up in the living room and a copy of Magonlia was playing. Kira marveled at the lavishness and conformity, finally getting why Amy was the way she was.

“Kira, what do you want me to mix you?” Latoya yelled from the living room.
Kira took another look at the living room and walked back into the kitchen. 

“Jack and coke.” Kira said. Charlie walked up behind her and wrapped his arms around her shoulders making sure not to spill his drink. 

“That’s my girl, drinks like a champ. None of that girly crap like some people,” He said pointing at Erin and Nico. They stopped mid conversation and flipped him off then resumed talking.

“Hey, Amy, are we early?” Kira asked looking around noticing it was only the seven of them.

“A little bit, but not a big deal. Just means we get a head start," she said polishing off a shot. She coughed and wheezed then waved her hand for Latoya to pour her another.

“Ever the optimist, I’ll give you that.” Kira said raising her cup and then took a drink. Amy went over to the stereo, put on some music. While Nico went over, and whispered in Latoya’s ear. Latoya grinned, and Nico went around and whispered to Amy and Kira they both nodded. Finally, she sauntered in front of the table.

“Since Charlie impugned my honor, why not have a little competition. Me, Amy, Kira, and Charlie boy go shot for shot. Unless, of course, you’re a coward, Charlie.” Nico yelled getting Charlie’s attention and breaking him away from a conversation her was having with Jack. He locked eyes with Nico and began grimacing in his best Clint Eastwood attempt. He placed his fingers in his belt loop and spread his legs. Squinting one eye he pulled up his left hand and shot at Nico, the challenge was accepted.

Latoya set up four glasses and began pouring. The first shots went down quickly, and Charlie began to feel uneasy. As each person knocked back the liquid, Latoya filled it back up. People began arriving as the competition continued. The first person to drop out was Amy, even with her weight gain; she couldn’t stand up to the fierce competition, and opted to make herself a sandwich to absorb the alcohol. Charlie for his honor and stubbornness held on longer, but still couldn’t hang with the two heavy weights. After going shot, for shot, Nico finally bowed out, and Latoya ran up to Kira raising her hand in victory.

Kira blurry eyed found Charlie and they walked up the stairs and found an empty room. Kira threw him on the bed in Amy’s guest room, and put her finger on his mouth preventing him from speaking. He in his limited hand eye coordination tried to turn on the light, but Kira stopped him.

“Jushh weit.” She slurred.

“Ok.”

The room was dark outside of the light from the moon streaming in the window. Charlie could only make out the outline of Kira. She turned her back to him and began with some effort to remove her clothing. Once in her underwear, she faced him and took them off, setting them as neatly as possible on top of her clothes. Naked, she turned on the lights and stood in front of him for the first time exposed. 

She knew that he liked her that he liked her plushness, but she had been nervous about being completely exposed. She was nervous that he didn’t realize how fat she really was. She was nervous that he might run out and she’d ruin the best thing to happen to her in a long time. She was nervous that her fears would be confirmed, that she really was ugly.

To her relief none of those things happened, and Charlie showed her how he really felt about her and about her fat.

Kira stumbled out of her car and hung over struggled to figure out which key opened the door to her house. After long deliberations, she found it and opened the door. She tried her best to sneak into her room, but like clockwork, her mother was up cooking breakfast. 

While she was disappointed to have to talk with her so soon, she couldn’t resist one of her mother’s famous breakfasts. She awkwardly pulled out a chair at the dinner table and sat down. Karen walked out of the kitchen carrying a plate of bacon frowning. She set the plate on the table and gave Kira a look before walking back into the kitchen. 

Kira grabbed a slice of bacon and relished the taste. Karen walked out and put some eggs on her plate and Kira’s then set some flapjacks on both of theirs and placed the syrup and butter in the middle of the table. They ate in silence for a while.

“Uh, Mom, we need to talk.” Kira said with a concerned look on her face. She put down her fork.

“I’d say so.” Karen replied wiping her mouth.

“It’s about Dad…”


----------



## None (Dec 28, 2008)

*Epilogue &#8211; “It’s Pretty and All…”*

“Here are your seats; would you like me to get you anything before take off?” the flight attendant asked. She was tall and slender with defined cheekbones and looked like she should be walking down a runway instead of a tarmac. She looked uncomfortable in the cheap blue polyester pants and plain white blouse, but did her best to feign a smile. 

Kira and her mother took their seats, and the model winced at their girth hoping that she wouldn’t need to get out seat belt extenders. They buckled up easily enough even if Karen’s belt was incredibly tight against her belly, but nothing she couldn’t deal with since she’d be able to unbuckle when they got off the ground. The model-type breathed a sigh of relief.

“No, we’re good, but thank you.” Kira said allowing the out of place goddess to attend to the other passengers. Kira had been a very rich girl for about three weeks and the only thing she decided to splurge on were the first class upgrades on the plane tickets for her and her mother. 

She unzipped the backpack at her feet. She loved that even with the bag in front of her she still had a lot of legroom, not that her legs took up a lot of space but it was still nice. She took out a large red bound notebook and opened it up to the first page. She pulled the pen out of the spine and began to write.

“I figured it was as good an idea as any to start a journal. I debated between this and a blog, but the realization that I’m not completely narcissistic and not nearly interesting enough to write my thoughts and daily happenings to an audience made this the smart choice. Besides, this is to allow me to sort out my thoughts, and not an attempt at self-aggrandizement.”

“It’s a weird thing going about your life knowing your father is dying and you’re really just waiting for it to happen. Mom took the news poorly because for all the terrible **** my father put her through she still loved him. There is something sweet in that, I think. I’ve never liked the cliché, but I have an unhealthy tendency to find the silver lining, and if there is one good thing out of my father’s death it’s that it caused Mom to break up with Mr. Wednesday.” 

“I don’t know why she did it, I never asked her, but two weeks after I told her she stopped seeing him. It is for the best though because he was no good for her, and I’m relieved that she did it before I had to tell her he wasn’t any good. That would have been an awkward conversation. 

&#8216;Ugh, hey Mom, you need to break up with your boyfriend.’ 

&#8216;Why’s that, darling’ 

&#8216;Oh, I had a dream about him where he murdered a clothing store cashier’ 

&#8216;Why thank you honey for letting me know, and by the way you aren’t crazy.”​
“It’s funny his doctors said he had three months, I guess blind optimism isn’t the best way to diagnose someone. He died in half that. The nurse he hired to look after him called me with the news. She seemed nice, and told me if it was any consolation that my father was happy in his final days and spent most of his time sitting under a giant tree that grew outside the cabin watching the sunset. It was. She also let me know that she’d get the body ready and I asked if we could bury him under the tree. She said it wouldn’t be a problem.”

“My father never did like a big crowd and considering the kind of man he was, wouldn’t have liked a big funeral where people remembered him through tinted lenses. Therefore, it will be just my mother, the nurse and I burying him. Gianna was furious at not getting but a mniscule fraction of Dad's fortune and won't be ast the funeral; I figure that at around two million she should be happy, but then I' m not a golddigger and was never looking for abny of this. ”

“I told Charlie that I had to go take care of some family business and that’d I’d be gone for a week. He of course knew it had to do with Dad's death even though he hssn'rt a clue about the inheritance; he didn’t ask any prying questions and just said, &#8216;okay’. He asked me to come and stay with him in his apartment when I got back while Erin and I waited to move into ours. I told him I probably should be with my Mom, he understood. I’m glad he decided to go to a community college in Fullerton and transfer to Cal State Fullerton in two years. I think I might love him, and that is either the worst thing ever or the greatest. Chances are it’s somewhere in the middle.”

“I got my shifts covered at Jax’s because Bianca couldn’t give me the week off, so Latoya and everyone said they’d work them for me so I’d still have a job when I got back. That meant a lot, and I’m grateful for the friends I’ve made there. Latoya and Jack have been going out since the party, and they been somewhat nauseatingly in love. It feels good to write about her fortune. Latoya has done so much for me; it’s wonderful that she gets to be happy. As a pessimist though, I have a feeling it won’t last, but that really doesn’t matter. The two of them whether if it’s with each other or with someone else will find some sort of love.”

“Erin is excited about the apartment and can’t wait till the end of August when we move in together. I can’t say I don’t share her enthusiasm. At least I’ll wake up on time with her as my alarm clock, although I told her if she drops water on my face I’ll punch her in the baby maker. She laughed; I hope she realizes I was serious.”

“The most shocking thing that happened over the last month and a half surprisingly isn’t my father’s death. At the party Nico and Amy really hit it off. Whether it was the alcohol, the similarity between the two, or that Amy’s girlfriend just dumped and she was on the rebound, the two of them have been going. Amy got Nico to come out of the coset and of course, since we’re all friends, we accepted her. 

They’ve been blissful and have a tendency to make out in public and generally the reaction is of repulsion, whether it’s because of public affection, or public affection between two girls, or public affection between two fat girls; I’m not entirely sure, but they seemed to like it so who am I to tell them to stop. The relationship however, has pretty much ruined any chance that Amy had at ever slimming down again. Nico’s eating habits rubbed off on Amy pretty quickly, and they both have put on quite a bit of weight in the short time they’ve been going out. Of course Amy put on more, I’m guessing around fifteen pounds or so, but luckily she’ll have plenty of hand me downs from Nico.”

“As for the money, well, after talking the trustee into allocating enough to a special sub-trust to make sure my Mom is taken care of, I agreed with him that the rest should be split between bonds, indexed annuities and mid level mutual funds. My Mom and I agreed it was for the best that I try not to touch the money until after I get my masters, even though in a pinch I can assk the trustee for some. I’ve seen what that kind of money does to people who’ve never earned it, and I’ve seen what it does to people who’ve earned it. I don’t want to become either. 

However, even though I'm not relying on the fortune it’s nice to have the peace of mind to know that I can pursue a career in what will make me happy and not rich. If there is one thing I’ve figured out already is that life is nothing without struggles, and I’ve got plenty ahead of me. I hope my choices are what he’d want. I suppose I’ll never know, unless George Lucas was right about the afterlife, but I highly doubt that. ”

Karen grabbed her daughter’s hand and gripped tightly, Kira squeezed back. She closed her notebook and placed the pen back in the spine. She looked over at her Mom and smiled.

The End 

(but look for a "based on" spin-off about 
Amy, Nico and Latoya - to be posted soon.​


----------

